# 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

I have been watching news on the new diesels coming out and also watching the diesel fuel prices. It makes no sense to invest in the diesel. It would take in excess of 100,000 miles to recover the initial additional investment. I have been hypermiling with the GTI on the highway and obtaining an honest 41 mpg. There are 3 factors that contribute to this: 1) do not exceed 55 mph (it is actually relaxing in the right hand lane cruising along) 2) put the car in neutral down hills 3) shift into the next gear ASAP while accelerating, without revving the engine. I realize that this isn't spirited driving, but highway driving never is anyway!!!! This makes the best use of the FSI engine without using the turbo. My point is, the diesel is really a worthless investment. The payback is too long a period. My question for VW is, why are they not bringing other FSI, non-turbo engines to the US? They have the efficiency and are not offering what the public want right now.


----------



## neoletrix (Mar 30, 2008)

whats the point of having a GTI 2.0TURBO if you're not going to use it. IMO hypermiling on a car like this is a waste... if you want to get really good milage go for it... but not with this car X_X


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (neoletrix)*

I use it in spirited driving when I am on spirited roads. Otherwise, I commute 36 miles per day one way to work. It can be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

To get to my office, I travel 45 miles from my home, on a freeway. I set the cruise control at 80 mph and, typically, I average 35 mpg. My MFD says I am averaging 34 mpg in the past 700 plus miles.


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i agree with ya' man! its nice to be able to "get out of your own way" AND be able to get ~40 mpg for those long work commutes or road trips.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

also just fyi, you get better mileage if you leave the car in gear while going down hills


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Yep, the injectors are shut off under decel. They're squirting fuel when the car is idling in neutral coasting.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Yep, the injectors are shut off under decel. They're squirting fuel when the car is idling in neutral coasting.

Yes but there are somtimes those hills that you can idle down in neutral and pick up speed but if you stay in gear, engine breaking will slow your car down.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

No hills around here


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_No hills around here









well you still know what I'm talking about, like if a 1/4 mile out you see a light turn red you know you're going to have to stop at. If you toss her into neutral and coast there you'll save more gas then getting real close then down shifting... no?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

You'll always save more gas by leaving it in gear... unless you come to a stop before you get where you want to be!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

Coasting down hill in neutral is ridiculously dangerous, forget whether being in gear or not saves you fuel...


----------



## Turtleteeth (May 24, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool’n Turbo* »_To get to my office, I travel 45 miles from my home, on a freeway. I set the cruise control at 80 mph and, typically, I average 35 mpg. My MFD says I am averaging 34 mpg in the past 700 plus miles. 

Im not sure how this is possible without seriously "babying" the throttle thru each gear. I drive somewhat "conservatively spirited" and the best I can pull is 30mpg. What's ur method?


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Coasting down hill in neutral is ridiculously dangerous, forget whether being in gear or not saves you fuel...

I never understood this argument... I'm not a retard who can't get it back into gear, probably like .5 seconds longer then it takes most automatic transmissions to start puttin power to the wheels.


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Turtleteeth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turtleteeth* »_
Im not sure how this is possible without seriously "babying" the throttle thru each gear. I drive somewhat "conservatively spirited" and the best I can pull is 30mpg. What's ur method?









ha! i'm not on the hywy much at all. i did take a weekend, road trip up into the mountains just a couple of months ago and got 33 going up...36 coming back.
i didn't baby the car at all. i did go with the flow of traffic when there was traffic


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My point is, the diesel is really a worthless investment. 

You really don't want me to post my tdi hypermiling numbers. You might eat those words.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (nstotal)*

FYI - I only know the results - I could never hit 41 mpg without putting it in neutral. There are some pretty big hills a mile long. My mpg goes up by 5 on one of these alone!!!!! My last fillup, I took 8.8 gallons and ran 365 miles. If you come down these hills in gear, you would most likely have to keep your foot on the gas, due to drivetrain engine/transmission friction. I also pick up speed down them, in neutral and can coast longer.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Turtleteeth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turtleteeth* »_
Im not sure how this is possible without seriously "babying" the throttle thru each gear. I drive somewhat "conservatively spirited" and the best I can pull is 30mpg. What's ur method?









He's relying on the MFA, which typically reads VERY high unless you recode it to match actual pen/paper #'s.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Turtleteeth)*

You are 100% right. I am seriously babying the throttle to get this. When I want to put a smile on my face, I can always opt for full throttle!!!!


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

i found some info on how to get as much as possible for your money at the pump.
Tips on pumping gas 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am sure this will get moved, but i wanted as many to see it as possible, this was sent to me by a friend in the petroleum business
TIPS ON PUMPING GAS 
I don't know what you guys are paying for gasoline.... but here in California we are also paying higher, up to $4.00 per gallon. But my line of work is in petroleum for about 31 years now, so here are some tricks to get more of your money's worth for every gallon.. 
Here at the Kinder Morgan Pipeline where I work in San Jose, CA we deliver about 4 million ga llons in a 24-hour period thru the pipeline. One day is diesel the next day is jet fuel, and gasoline, regular and premium grades. We have 34 -storage tanks here with a total capacity of 16,800,000 gallons. 
Only buy or fill up your car or truck in the early morning when the ground temperature is still cold. Remember that all service stations have their storage tanks buried below ground. The colder the ground the more dense the gasoline, when it gets warmer gasoline expands, so buying in the afternoon or in the evening....your gallon is not exactly a gallon. In the petroleum business, the specific gravity and the temperature of the gasoline, diesel and jet fuel, ethanol and other petroleum products plays an important role. 
A 1-degree rise in temperature is a big deal for this business. But the serv ice stations do not have temperature compensation at the pumps. 
When you're filling up do not squeeze the trigger of the nozzle to a fast mode. If you look you will see that the trigger has three (3)stages: low, middle, and high. In slow mode you should be pumping on low speed, thereby minimizing the vapors that are created while you are pumping. All hoses at the pump have a vapor return. If you are pumping on the fast rate, some other liquid that goes to your tank becomes vapor. Those vapors are being sucked up and back into the underground storage tank so you're getting less worth for your money. 
One of the most important tips is to fill up when your gas tank is HALF FULL or HALF EMPTY. The reaso n for this is, the more gas you have in your tank the less air occupying its empty space. Gasoline evaporates faster than you can imagine. Gasoline storage tanks have an internal floating roof. This roof serves as zero clearance between the gas and the atmosphere, so it minimizes the evaporation. Unlike service stations, here where I work, every truck that we load is temperature compensated so that every gallon is actually the exact amount. 
Another reminder, if there is a gasoline truck pumping into the storage tanks when you stop to buy gas, DO NOT fill up--most likely the gasoline is being stirred up as the gas is being delivered, and you might pick up some of the dirt that normally settles on the bottom. Hope this will help you get the most value for your money. 
DO SHARE THESE TIPS WI TH OTHERS! 
WHERE TO BUY USA GAS, THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT TO KNOW. READ ON
Gas rationing in the 80's worked even though we grumbled about it. It might even be good for us! The Saudis are boycotting American goods. We should return the favor. 
An interesting thought is to boycott their GAS. 
Every time you fill up the car, you can avoid putting more money into the coffers of Saudi Arabia. Just buy from gas companies that don't import their oil from the Saudis. 
Nothing is more frustrating than the feeling that every time I fill-up the tank, I am sending my money to people who are trying to kill me, my family, and my friends. 
I thought it might be interesting for you to know which oil companies are the best to buy gas from and which major companies import Middle Eastern oil. 
These companies import Middle Eastern oil: 
Shell........................... 205,742,000 barrels (No 2 to boycott)
< /FONT>
Chevron/Texaco......... 144,332,000 barrels (No. 3 to boycott)
Exxon/Mobil............... 130,082,000 barrels (definitely #1 to boycott)
Marathon/Speedway... 117,740,000 barrels 
Amoco............................62,231,000 barrels 
Citgo gas is from South America, from a Dictator who hates Americans. If you do the math at $30/barrel, these imports amount to over $18 BILLION! (oil is now $90 - $100 a barrel 
Here are some large companies that do not import Middle Eastern oil: 
Su noco..................0 barrels 
Conoco..................0 barrels 
Sinclair..................0 barrels 
BP/Phillips.............0 barrels 
Hess.............. ........0 barrels 
ARC0.....................0 barrels


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Turtleteeth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turtleteeth* »_
Im not sure how this is possible without seriously "babying" the throttle thru each gear. I drive somewhat "conservatively spirited" and the best I can pull is 30mpg. What's ur method?









Something is A.) Wrong with your car. B.) You are always driving up hill.
As i said, I set the cruise control and drive.


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
He's relying on the MFA, which typically reads VERY high unless you recode it to match actual pen/paper #'s.

My MFD is generally pretty close as long as I am driving in a consistent manner. I can typically make it 500 miles between fill ups. Of course, I am relying on my trip counter as well. Is that inaccurate? If I calculate the figures on my own, 14.5 gallon tank @ 35 mpg comes to 507 miles. Sounds about right. My last tank I filled up after having gone 510 miles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Spool'n Turbo)*

The MFD is incredibly accurate over the course of 36 miles.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Spool'n Turbo)*

That's good if pen and paper match your MFA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'd just hate for someone to assume their MFA average is going to be accurate out of the box on every car.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

I've found that the MFA is ridiculously close to real world compared to most other car computers I've seen. I've never done the calculation to find it more than between 1-2 mpg off.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

OK TDIboy, how long will it take you to recover your additional $$$ thousands spent on the car along with the $$$ hefty diesel fuel cost????


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

Haha newb posters picking on Syntrix. This should be good.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

As a note: I got stuck with the Bridgestone summer tires - they are crap. The noise (sounds like bad bearings) and the rolling resistance is incredible. I got in our Taurus and found a car can really roll down hills quite easily.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

Looks like the best all-season tire (including ride comfort and noise comfort) for the money is the Yokohama AVID W4s - does anyone have any experience with these. These go for $105 each.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As a note: I got stuck with the Bridgestone summer tires - they are crap. The noise (sounds like bad bearings) and the rolling resistance is incredible. I got in our Taurus and found a car can really roll down hills quite easily.

You're on crack. The Potenza 050s are the best summer performance tire I've seen come on a stock car.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (BumbleBeeJBG)*

Are your tires quiet?
Do they roll easily?
I commented on the noise and rolling resistance - didn't realize all summer tires were crap!!!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_Haha newb posters picking on Syntrix. This should be good.

Thanks, I like your sig!
For the first 1/2 tank, I've been driving it as hard as possible. Here's a little cruise with nothing even close to hypermiling (gawd I hate that word!)








For the same route in the 2.0T I will see 32.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

That's great - it really is!!! But you didn't answer my question - how long will it take to recover your additional investment along with the price of diesel fuel compared to my 41 mpg???


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Thanks, I like your sig!

You would be amazed at the things I would do for free 28rs.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Are your tires quiet?
Do they roll easily?
I commented on the noise and rolling resistance - didn't realize all summer tires were crap!!!

Unfortunately, those characteristics are exactly what summer tires are supposed to have. They don't roll easy because they're meant to be sticky for cornering performance. The side effect of that is rolling resistance. 
They also have stiffer sidewalls and larger tread blocks when also make them noisy. 
Like all things in life they're a tradeoff. Sticker tires for great handling are going to be louder and have a higher rolling resistance.
Touring tires designed for a quieter ride and lower rolling resistance are not going to perform as well as a summer tire.
There are some good summer tires however that do a good job of being quiet. The Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 tires I have on my R are quieter than the Michelin Pilot HX MXM all season tires on my wifes passat.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
You would be amazed at the things I would do for free 28rs.

LOL
$0.20 more for D2 for 70-100% better mpg. Not an investment, as cars are never investments. But I fill up 1/2 as often, which nets a considerable savings and convenience. My TDI was less $ than a comparable GTI/GLI, yay.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks like the best all-season tire (including ride comfort and noise comfort) for the money is the Yokohama AVID W4s - does anyone have any experience with these. These go for $105 each.

You can't knock a guy who bought a TDI to get better mileage due to the up front costs (which can be recouped through higher resale value) and then spend over 400 bucks on tires just so they roll better and you get a half mpg better. If you want to talk about poor return on an investment that would be it.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

And that's one other thing, resale... but that opens up discussions on true operating costs to 300,000 miles or more








TDI's aren't the end all, but they sure are fun.
So are modded 2.0T FSI's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Let me recap since we are on a new page and ultimately discussing MPG:
2.0T FSI - 32 MPG
1.9 TDI - 64 MPG
Difference in cost of D2 over premium - $0.20
Odd that I can get 100% better mpg all the time over the same stretch of road. This is also NOT hypermiling.
Yay for Bob getting 41 mpg in his 2.0T FSI by Hypermiling. He should go drive it hard to clean out any deposits that might have accumulated










_Modified by syntrix at 1:38 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (iThread)*

Thanks alot for the explanation. They really shouldn't have sent the car into this area with those tires on - there was no warning when I bought it with the summer tires on it. For everyone's sake, the rolling resistance also increases as the temperature drops and the mpg drops as well. I have seen warnings on summer tires not to even use them near freezing temperatures. They seem pretty dicey at lower temps.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ They seem pretty dicey at lower temps.

They are extremely dicey in temps below 40 degrees Fahrenheit. That's why they're called summer tires








It's been awhile since I've looked at a new car sticker but, I thought there had to be some disclaimer about the summer tires not to be used in temps below 40 degrees. Maybe it's in documentation package.
Tire rack does post a warning though:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...t+PS2

_Quote, originally posted by *tire rack* »_
The Pilot Sport PS2 is not intended to be driven in near-freezing temperatures, through snow or on ice.

The same warning is there for your Potenza RE050A's:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...E050A

_Quote, originally posted by *tire rack* »_
The Potenza RE050A was developed to provide good traction along with responsive and predictable dry and wet road handling. It is not intended to be driven in near-freezing temperatures, through snow or on ice.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

I'm just giving you a hard time - everyone has their own reasons and yes, my car wouldn't have been a good investment if I just wanted good fuel economy. 
Wow - diesel is running $4.25 here. I just got premium gasoline for 3.48


----------



## Spool'n Turbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (BumbleBeeJBG)*

nevermind...


_Modified by Spool'n Turbo at 7:53 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm just giving you a hard time - everyone has their own reasons and yes, my car wouldn't have been a good investment if I just wanted good fuel economy. 
Wow - diesel is running $4.25 here. I just got premium gasoline for 3.48

Back pedal...
Winner: syntrix
That went a lot quicker than I thought it would!


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (BumbleBeeJBG)*

Wait a minute syntrix - something doesn't jive - your dash shows 242 miles for half a tank - try again. you posted a shot of the instantaneous mpg - that doesn't count. I got 330 miles on half a tank!!!!!


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

Spoke to soon!
Yeah Syntrix, why are you trying to tell us that your TDI gets good MPG?! We all know that you can only get 480 miles on one tank while 2.0Ts can go 660... LOL!


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (BumbleBeeJBG)*

I just call it as I see it - and I'm telling the truth.!!!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I just call it as I see it - and I'm telling the truth.!!!


Just because you reset your trip computer when you fill up doesn't mean everyone else in the world does, basing your argument on something you don't know all the facts about is kind of silly.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

Ok, I'm going to step in here and just say it, there's no ****ing way you're getting 660 miles per tank on your 2.0T. Less all 660 miles of it were downhill


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_Ok, I'm going to step in here and just say it, there's no ****ing way you're getting 660 miles per tank on your 2.0T. Less all 660 miles of it were downhill









srsly.. on a 14 gallon fill up thats 47mpg


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
Back pedal...
Winner: syntrix
That went a lot quicker than I thought it would!
















I already explained the poor miles on the first 1/2 of the tank. The trip counter is down as prior to this drive, everything has been WOT wherever I could manage, even purposeful slowdowns and speedups. What you are seeing in the pic is indeed average after the car has been sitting for a while for MFA position #1, and it is exactly as I have already explained. 
I think we can also say that bob didn't realize what the average symbol was (based on his own statement), so perhaps HE was reading INSTANT!!!
*cheers*


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Judge for Yourselves*

I have nothing to hide/nothing to gain. Maybe there is something wrong with my car, but I'm not going to fix it. Here is a photo from my dash taken after returning home from work today








I hope the photo comes up OK - neverposted one before.
I drove 36 miles coming home and averaged 43.1 for the trip. My trip odometer reads 136.9 miles since filling up yesterday and you can see the gas gauge (a little over an 1/8 of a tank used).


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Judge for Yourselves ([email protected])*

maybe this will come up better


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you come down these hills in gear, you would most likely have to keep your foot on the gas, due to drivetrain engine/transmission friction. I also pick up speed down them, in neutral and can coast longer.


use a higher gear


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Spool'n Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spool’n Turbo* »_To get to my office, I travel 45 miles from my home, on a freeway. I set the cruise control at 80 mph and, typically, I average 35 mpg. My MFD says I am averaging 34 mpg in the past 700 plus miles. 

_Q: Is your avg. miles per gallon displayed when you hit the "ok" on your steering wheel? The 1st numbers are what you are currently getting in terms of milage. Theres a little #1 next to your mpg reading, now if you hit the "ok" button on the steering wheel, another set of numbers come up with a little #2 next to them. Is this you overall avg miles per gallon???_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm just giving you a hard time - everyone has their own reasons and yes, my car wouldn't have been a good investment if I just wanted good fuel economy. 
Wow - diesel is running $4.25 here. I just got premium gasoline for 3.48

Hey man, I'm in Teaneak NJ. Where did you get that $3.48 a gallon? Cheapest I've seen is $3.55 a gallon.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (rippie74)*

Hi Teaneck dude, got it on Midland Ave in Saddle Brook - Delta station on way to work


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (rippie74)*

The average that is being displayed is the average for the trip. The cumulative mpg reads 39 - like I said, the cold weather takes a toll with the tires.


----------



## Tyrone Biggems (May 1, 2008)




----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Tyrone Biggems)*

...or a TDI?


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

Just as I thought - no one has anything to say after seeing the dash numbers!!!


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

the difference is you can kill the diesel all day long and still achieve outstanding mileage!


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (mwwVW)*

Yeah, I worked for VWoA when the early Rabbit diesels came out - they killed em all right - cracked blocks!!!!!


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yeah, I worked for VWoA when the early Rabbit diesels came out - they killed em all right - cracked blocks!!!!!

are we talking about 20 year old diesels?


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Tyrone Biggems)*

Tyrone, you are right. That is a good image. Did you put that togther? Good job. Made me laugh.


----------



## the 100 octane kid (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have been watching news on the new diesels coming out and also watching the diesel fuel prices. It makes no sense to invest in the diesel. It would take in excess of 100,000 miles to recover the initial additional investment. I have been hypermiling with the GTI on the highway and obtaining an honest 41 mpg. There are 3 factors that contribute to this: 1) do not exceed 55 mph (it is actually relaxing in the right hand lane cruising along) 2) put the car in neutral down hills 3) shift into the next gear ASAP while accelerating, without revving the engine. I realize that this isn't spirited driving, but highway driving never is anyway!!!! This makes the best use of the FSI engine without using the turbo. My point is, the diesel is really a worthless investment. The payback is too long a period. My question for VW is, why are they not bringing other FSI, non-turbo engines to the US? They have the efficiency and are not offering what the public want right now.

I was listening to NPR today about myths on how to save gas, andthey said dont put your car in neutral going down hill.
And diesels last a long time. Having one with over 200,000 is fine for a diesel.


_Modified by the 100 octane kid at 11:02 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

I never ran the numbers for my wife's 96 Passat TDI, but, I bought it for 13K around 8 years ago and it is still worth 8K with over 200K on the clock? Guess you can't buy that many cars that will do 1K on a tank of fuel and allow you to brew your own fuel in the back yard. It is a dinosaur compared to modern diesels, but, if it ain't broke, why fix it?
My 06 GTI even when driving like a member of AARP can't seem to break 31 mpg on the maf?


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just as I thought - no one has anything to say after seeing the dash numbers!!!

You're not worth addressing anymore and there are rules against flaming, so I and I'm sure others are just ignoring you.








I can make my gas mileage read 95mpg, even if we cared, we couldn't take your picture as gospel. But I don't think anyone is all too shocked that a 36 mile trip that 5 miles was downhill and the rest was level while going under 55mph that you got 41mpg on the MFA. That is a far, far, far cry from the gas mileage of a diesel.


_Modified by BumbleBeeJBG at 5:34 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (neoletrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neoletrix* »_







whats the point of having a GTI 2.0TURBO if you're not going to use it. IMO hypermiling on a car like this is a waste... if you want to get really good milage go for it... but not with this car X_X

my thoughts exactly, should have bought a yaris, fit or kia


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just as I thought - no one has anything to say after seeing the dash numbers!!!

whats wrong with you, do you think you are the only who has one. I can show you an average of 45mpg and 5 minutes later show you 23mpg on the same drive.










_Modified by 02GTI-VR6-same1 at 6:28 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have been watching news on the new diesels coming out and also watching the diesel fuel prices. It makes no sense to invest in the diesel. It would take in excess of 100,000 miles to recover the initial additional investment. 

To put some math to it to decide if diesels are really worth it... 
MPG are from http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg...21896 which is the new average fuel economy adjusted down to be more realistic 
Average fuel prices from AAA - http://www.fuelgaugereport.com/index.asp 
Take a 2006 Jetta, both manuals, one diesel, other 2.5L (uses regular unleaded) 
Drive both 100,000 miles 
Average EPA for 2.5L is 22mpg (combination city and hwy) - takes 4545 gallons at $3.622 per gallon for a total of $16,462 in fuel cost for 100,000 miles 
Average EPA for Jetta diesel is 33mpg (combination city and hwy) - takes 3030 gallons at $4.249 per gallon for a total of $12,874 in fuel cost for 100,000 miles 
The diesel saves $3588 for fuel over the 100,000 miles so if the cost of it is less than a $3588 premium you would be better off getting the diesel. 
Here's another thought. A 2003 Jetta GL trade (about how long it would take to drive 100,000 miles) in value with 100,000 miles, gas, manual transmission is $4,760 (Good) from KBB. A 2003 Jetta GL trade in diesel, manual, 100,000 miles is trade is $8,585 (Good). 
From above, the trade might be $3825 better on the diesel and over 100,000 miles it could save me $3588 in fuel. This totals $7,413. 
A lot of these numbers are estimates but it isn't cut and dry which is the better deal, if you drove 200,000 miles the fuel savings would go up and the trade savings would go down. We also don't know what will happen to fuel prices or what will happen to trade values. For me, I drive about 30,000 miles a year so if the upcharge was $1500 or even $4000, in the long run I would save money so it is worth considering. In addition, diesel's are known to last a long time.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (02GTI-VR6-same1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02GTI-VR6-same1* »_
whats wrong with you, do you think you are the only who has one. I can show you an average of 45mpg and 5 minutes later show you 23mpg on the same drive.









_Modified by 02GTI-VR6-same1 at 6:28 AM 5-2-2008_

+1


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_
Take a 2006 Jetta, both manuals, one diesel, other 2.5L 


Please stay on topic, this is the 2.0T FSI Engine Forum.
I would like to see someone start a "show me your worst MPG" thread, since the majority here probably drive with a heavy foot!


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have been watching news on the new diesels coming out and also watching the diesel fuel prices. It makes no sense to *invest* in the diesel. It would take in excess of 100,000 miles to recover the initial additional *investment*. I have been hypermiling with the GTI on the highway and obtaining an honest 41 mpg. There are 3 factors that contribute to this: 1) do not exceed 55 mph (it is actually relaxing in the right hand lane cruising along) 2) put the car in neutral down hills 3) shift into the next gear ASAP while accelerating, without revving the engine. I realize that this isn't spirited driving, but highway driving never is anyway!!!! This makes the best use of the FSI engine without using the turbo. My point is, the diesel is really a *worthless investment*. The payback is too long a period. My question for VW is, why are they not bringing other FSI, non-turbo engines to the US? They have the efficiency and are not offering what the public want right now.

Cars are never investments, unless you buy something that appreciates.

_Quote, originally posted by *My Good Friend Webster* »_Investment: the outlay of money usually for income or profit


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
He's relying on the MFA, which typically reads VERY high unless you recode it to match actual pen/paper #'s.

Not true. Mine typically reads low when my average MPG is 30+, but reads a bit high (~1.5 MPG) when my average MPG is <30 or so.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
Cars are never investments, unless you buy something that appreciates.


exactly! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My question for VW is, why are they not bringing other FSI, non-turbo engines to the US?

Emissions? Do the EURO FSI's still run in the ultra lean burn mode for the advertised MPG's? If so, then emissions would be one reason.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

I tried hypermiling into work today in my Mk3 and ran out of gas.
It was a nice 2 mile walk. Maybe I should fix the gauge...


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_I tried hypermiling into work today in my Mk3 and ran out of gas.
It was a nice 2 mile walk. Maybe I should fix the gauge...
'
Wow, I bet there was ball busting when you were 2 hours late.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

It takes you 2 hours to walk 2 miles? You have more problems than gas mileage my friend


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

Well I figure little over hour back and forth, gotta buy it from the guy, explain it, walk back with the gas, then when you finally get to work, they always round up...
wtf, I'm not the idiot who ran out of gas! Why am I explaining myself?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I use it in spirited driving when I am on spirited roads. Otherwise, I commute 36 miles per day one way to work. It can be the best of both worlds.









More power to ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think its cool to see someone get 41 MPG out of a 2.0T


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Thanks RipcCity - at least someone believes me - I assure you, it is by the books.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I will admit though that this has become an obsession and takes some of the fun out of enjoying the car.


----------



## forcefedvegas (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

ok BP sells Amoco fuels it says so right on the sign in tiny letters. So maybe BP doesnt import middle east oil but they sell fuel made with middle east oil.
Back on topic hyper miling also entails over inflating ones tires whereby you get uneven wear and poor cornering performance. So by doing this I will wear out 1200 dollars worth of tires in less than half the time and will be sliding all over the place do to the lack of traction. So I will have lost most of the fun factor of owning my car and the savings in fuel will go towards replacing tires. Think I will live with 32 mpg instead. If you want milage get a Prius or a moped. You could pedal uphill and REALLY increase your milage










_Modified by forcefedvegas at 5:38 PM 5-2-2008_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (forcefedvegas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedvegas* »_ok BP sells Amoco fuels it says so right on the sign in tiny letters. So maybe BP doesnt import middle east oil but they sell fuel made with middle east oil.

My bet is on Haycock Petroleum there. I had a corp card when I lived in vegas, they supplied most of vegas, and provided B20 at the truck stop downtown (ne of the RJ). It's not just the name of the station, it's the refinery supporting it.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i get 31mpg in heavy almost stop and go traffic without playing around in neutral...


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*

I'm thinking tomorrow I will degrade the software so that I only get 100 hp out of it and get 50 mpg.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That's great - it really is!!! But you didn't answer my question - how long will it take to recover your additional investment along with the price of diesel fuel compared to my 41 mpg???

Let's say the Diesel costs $2,000 more (than the 2.5 --- it is actually goingf to be cheaper than the 2.0TFSI), and you are truly unlucky when you sell it several years later, and only recoup $1,000 of the initially higher purchase price. So, you have $1,000 to make up for.
Good gas engine highway mileage: perhaps 35mpg. (*)
Good Diesel mileage: perhaps 55mpg. (*)
Let's assume that against historical trends, Diesel fuel does _not_ become cheaper than regular (let alone premium) this summer. So, let's just say $3.80 for gas, $4.00 for Diesel, at 15,000 miles a year. (Where I live, Diesel and premium are about the same currently, one over $4.00, the other $4.30).
gas: total is ..~$1630
Diesel: .........~$1090
So, after two years, you are done. When you drive more in stop-and go, or hilly winding streets, the difference becomes larger. After 15 years (~ the lifetime of the vehicle), you should be able to easily save close to $10,000 with a Diesel, assuming rising fuel prices.
(As mentioned above, if you drive such that you see 40mpg with a GTI, you can easily get 60mpg with a modern Diesel).


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm thinking tomorrow I will degrade the software so that I only get 100 hp out of it and get 50 mpg.








 
HP doesn't have anything directly to do with MPG, most important is keeping the RPM's down between shifts and your cruising rpm which is ultimately your mph and use as little throttle input which which effects injector on time .
Get your car chipped ( if you haven't done already ) this will actually help mpg , why?? you may ask because the new found TQ will require less throttle input . You gas mile will go up unless your out testing your new found power with your right foot







. Bob.G
This debate gas vs diesel is like com pairing apples to oranges


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (feels_road)*

I guess what gets me most is the price of diesel around here. You have to pay $.75 more per gallon than premium gasoline. That really throws things off.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
Cars are never investments, unless you buy something that appreciates.


_100% Correct, like it or not... a car depreciates every single day._(unless it's a limited production / collector car etc.. etc.. eventually it'll be worth something to someone, somewhere.) 


_Modified by rippie74 at 10:29 PM 5-3-2008_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

As always in spring, Diesel prices are coming down, with respect to regular or premium. About 40-50 cents difference now in New Jersey, according to http://www.newjerseygasprices.com/
My bet is it will be half of that before the end of May.


----------



## LMGS (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (feels_road)*

Hey, a check engine light will get you 200 mpg....








Well, that and reseting the display before coasting down a 3 mile hill....
But really, I drove to Devils Den state park today (which I know means nothing to most of you), and got 32.1 mpg driving the way a 2.0T was meant to be driven. It was about 120 miles of twisty two lane back roads, with lots of hills.. I can get more than 400 miles out of a tank, but it's not a very fun 400 miles..
P.S. I REALLY want a Diesel.... 
Maybe one of these????
http://www.vw.com/jettasportwagen/en/us/


----------



## rottenspam (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

Another Gas saver thats partly true....
1) Coasting in neutral will likely not save you gasoline. The reason for this is all of your accessories require energy. The alternator for charging the battery, running you electronics, and those daytime running lights. The engine also has to drive the steering pump, and airconditioning if your running that. If you switch the car to neutral the engine will have to burn gasoline in order to drive those accessories (essentially idle). IF you leave it in gear and take your foot off the gas these engines will "shut down" and extract energy to drive the accessories but apply drag to the car. In otherwords if you leave the car in gear, and your foot off the gas the engine shuts down and drives the accessories from the momentum of the car saving gas. Thats why your economy display shows - - - because the engine has stopped injecting fuel.
2) to save more fuel do as the Europeans do and turn the engine off at long lights. When your car is sitting and idling you littereally getting 0 mpg. Sitting in traffic with the a/c is murder to fuel economy. There has been a myth that shuttting off an engine and re-starting consumes more fuel if doing so over a short period. Due a net search on the topic this is an urban legend.
3) Driving at 55mph is not necessiarlly the most economical speed. The most economical speed for your car is a constant speed. 2ndly the most optimal speed of travel is also dependent on gearing and other factors. Most cars today are optimized to achieve their maximum fuel economy at around 65-75mph due to manufactures optimizing for todays higher speed limits. Remember 80's cars optimized for 55 pull 4000 rpm's at 80mph compared to todays passat pulling 2600rpm at 80. Gearing that is just right for 70mph maybe wrong for optimal fuel economy at 55.
4) do the standards inflate tires to reduce rolling resistance, tailgate suv's, pickups, and trucks for drafting. Don't idle the engine, dont wast fuel on warm ups and shut it off any chance you get, don't run the a/c
5) accelerating slowly is the most fuel efficient mode. WRONG! Gasoline engines are actually most fuel efficient at full throttle. When the throttle plates are fully open as in full throttle you minimize the affect of engine air pumping losses due to airflow restircition through the throttle. This is one of the big reasons diesels are more fuel efficient not pumping losses due to a throttle restricting engine air flow. Witness go-cart racing where they try to achieve maximum mpg's. You run at full throttle then shut the engine off to coast. then restart and run back up to speed at full throttle. Not practical for day to day driving. However what wastes fuel is using your breaks. Keeping a constant speed, and accelerating quickly and not using your breaks is the most efficient mode of motoring. Using your breaks converts the gasoline you spent accelerating into waste heat. 
6) get rid of dead weight
7) modifications to improve engine breathing often result in better fuel economy
8) Weather plays a big role


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (rottenspam)*

THis information is incorrect according to my experiments
1) coasting does save fuel - even the instantaneous mpg readout will show you that
2) 55 is the most economical (other than reducing it even further to say 50 or 40). The wind resistance grows with speed
3) accelerating slowly and shifting early (2500 rpm) will save a lot of fuel (again, instantaneous mpg readout will show you that)


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (rottenspam)*

We don't have a power steering pump fyi.


----------



## rottenspam (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

1) sure coasting saves fuel, I wasn't arguing that. I was arguing that coasting in neutral saves less fuel than coasting in gear. When coasting in neutral your forcing the engine to idle and burn fuel to drive the accessories. whereas if you coast in gear, your using the momentum of the car to drive the accessories and the engine "shuts down" i.e. the fuel injection system stops injecting fuel while coasting in gear. If you coast in netural it won't and you continue to burn more fuel.
2) 55 Most economical based upon what? Have you measured your fuel economy at 65mph and at 40 miles an hour? over the same stretch of road with identical traffic conditions and in both directions to cancel for wind effects and the same weather? How about on a dyno? There is a myth that has been perpetuated for years that 55 is the most economical speed. This is true if and only if the car is optimized for that speed. Modern cars are optimized for higher speeds is the argument I make. If slower speeds are always the most economical, then, doing 27.5 mph since it should have 1/4 the wind drag of 55mph should net me 4x the fuel efficiency of driving 55mph. So if you get 41mpg @55, I should be able to drive your car and obtain 164mpg at a constant 27.5 mph. I bet you wont.... As the car is not optimized for fuel economy at that speed.
3) I argued that accelerating at full throttle is the most efficient operating mode of the engine. I should have elloborated more on the tenique. Short shifting and keeping your engine below 2000rpm's and running it at full throttle is more economical then feathering the throttle. As your burning up fuel having the engine pump in air which has to over come the resistance of a partially closed throttle plate. What your trying to do is operate the engine in its most efficient mode, but with only the minimum amount of horsepower and torque you need to accelerate/maintain speed. That mode is full throttle at the lowest possible rpm without lugging the engine.


_Modified by rottenspam at 10:19 AM 5-4-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (rottenspam)*

It doesn't work like that at all - you don't have an MPG display, do you?


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It doesn't work like that at all - you don't have an MPG display, do you?

Nope! Wolfsburgs don't get one!


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Jetty!)*

55? 65? 75? I would argue that the most economical speed is the lowest speed you can go in 6th gear. On the rare occasion that I take a long drive at 45mph with little to no stopping, I can pull 36+ mpg easy. On the interstate at 75mph I get 33-34 mpg.
Who's going to be the first Tex'er to eliminate their air conditioning and alternator for fuel economy??


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm just giving you a hard time - everyone has their own reasons and yes, my car wouldn't have been a good investment if I just wanted good fuel economy. 
Wow - diesel is running $4.25 here. I just got premium gasoline for 3.48

well its all about location
in town here
premium is 4.17-4.67
and diesel is 4.25-4.50
and to the guy telling me what gas to boycott lets see shell/exxon/chevron all have cleaner gas and the exxon in town happens to be a good 10c cheaper(thats where the 4.17 is) most of the other big 3 are all up around 4.50 easily
every once in awhile i'll try to cruise at 60/65 but its almost impossible without being run off the road. 
the only difference is about 3-5mpg average and i usually have to make sure i leave an extra 5-10 minutes early and make sure i'm mentally prepared to recieve the finger and possibly have stuff thrown at my car.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_55? 65? 75? I would argue that the most economical speed is the lowest speed you can go in 6th gear. On the rare occasion that I take a long drive at 45mph with little to no stopping, I can pull 36+ mpg easy. On the interstate at 75mph I get 33-34 mpg.
Who's going to be the first Tex'er to eliminate their air conditioning and alternator for fuel economy??









The alternator?? How the f*** do you plan to eliminate that?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ My point is, the diesel is really a worthless investment. The payback is too long a period. My question for VW is, why are they not bringing other FSI, non-turbo engines to the US? They have the efficiency and are not offering what the public want right now.

I had a TDI... they are worthwhile investment provided that you're the type the rack up the miles on a car.
If you only drive around 12,000 miles a year, then a diesel would not make sense.
If you drive more a lot more than that a year... at one time, I was doing 40,000 miles a year.... diesels make sense. At my current rate, after one year of ownership with my 08 Passat, I'll have nearly 30,000 miles on my car.
What works with your lifestyle may not be the same for others, so a blanket statement is not valid



_Modified by GT17V at 12:30 AM 5-5-2008_


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Please stay on topic, this is the 2.0T FSI Engine Forum.
I would like to see someone start a "show me your worst MPG" thread, since the majority here probably drive with a heavy foot!

The beginning of the thread states that investing in a diesel isn't worth it. I pointed out that in some cases it does. Comparing a 2.0T to a diesel doesn't make a lot of sense based on initial cost or performance. If worried only about cost then my initial comparison makes the diesel a much better buy then the 2.0T. Nobody bought the 2.0T because overall cost was their main concern.
Instead of writing that you wish someone would start a new thread why don't you just create one.
When you get to the point that you are coasting down hill in neutral to save gas maybe you should consider a cheaper form of transportation. The best way to get great mileage out of a 2.0T is to not use it's potential, at that point why have it. From observing local drivers, from the jack rabbit starts between lights that are red to the 80 mph on the interstate (which I do) people talk a lot about trying to save gas most don't really drive any different to actually save it.


_Modified by dmorrow at 5:30 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_
The beginning of the thread states that investing in a diesel isn't worth it. I pointed out that in some cases it does. Comparing a 2.0T to a diesel doesn't make a lot of sense based on initial cost or performance. 

There is a Diesel AND a 2.5L forum if you would like to talk about those engines in comparison to others. Please PM me the links when you start them.
Again, please stay on topic, as this is the 2.0T FSI engine Forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Again, please stay on topic, as this is the 2.0T FSI engine Forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Again, read the first two lines of the original quote and ask me again why I brought up the diesel. Thanks.
Here it is if you are having trouble following what I am saying - 
"I have been watching news on the new diesels coming out and also watching the diesel fuel prices. It makes no sense to invest in the diesel. It would take in excess of 100,000 miles to recover the initial additional investment."


_Modified by dmorrow at 9:38 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (dmorrow)*

41 mpg is believable, if you're going 55 and driving very easy. i got 42mpg on the mfd going real easy and slow (60 mph avg) once, however, my mfd is about 5-10% higher than actual. i can get higher, however, driving on an LA freeway at 55 or less with light traffic is not very safe due to all the other drivers swerving to avoid you.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
The alternator?? How the f*** do you plan to eliminate that?

Some of the really hardcore hyper-milers delete the alternator, run a deep cycle battery (think Optima Yellow or Blue), and charge the car every time they pull in the garage.
Nucking futs.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_
Some of the really hardcore hyper-milers delete the alternator, run a deep cycle battery (think Optima Yellow or Blue), and charge the car every time they pull in the garage.
Nucking futs.









Yea... F THAT NOISE


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It doesn't work like that at all - you don't have an MPG display, do you?

Actually regardless of what your MFD says, its most economical to coast in gear. Put most simply, the energy of the rotating wheels will keep the engine and all accessories running, and NO fuel is being injected at all. This has been a feature of fuel injected engines for some time. Search out some info on Bosch ecu's and injectors and you'll find this is true. But if you're coasting in neutral a small amount of fuel will be burned to keep the engine at idle.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (bcze1)*

Well how many mpg are we talking about without the alternator?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_
Some of the really hardcore hyper-milers delete the alternator, run a deep cycle battery (think Optima Yellow or Blue), and charge the car every time they pull in the garage.
Nucking futs.









Because electricity is free....
I don't believe these cars would run very long at all without an alternator..


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

electricity is not free!
I wonder if they might save 1 mpg, but have to PAY BACK more into cost of electricity expressed over the mileage driven?
I'll bet they don't go all that far either... a fairly short commute to work and back is probably a done deal, but not a longer trip by any means.
Also, your belt can be removed easily. Who's the first to try? I think only 2 people have stated 40+ MPG in their 2.0T FSI's here. THat's not many people, and I would think it's bo beaches or dpassat that would have to do it with a news crew around to witness and video it!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

I tried not turning the oil pump for a few hundred feet... yeah um. didn't save me anything.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I tried not turning the oil pump for a few hundred feet... yeah um. didn't save me anything.
















hyper seizing?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_















hyper seizing?

Pretty much..


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I tried not turning the oil pump for a few hundred feet... yeah um. didn't save me anything.

LOL








Or for the diehard (no battery pun intended), try removing your turbo and making a header.
The goal would be to stick to 1/64 of throttle or less, and accel to the freeway min (45 mph in most states), and then take 3-10 miles to get up to 80% of freeway speed (again, where legal).
Forget the trucks slamming on their brakes and swerving to miss you, real drivers flipping you off and flashing you, or any combination of the above that pass you in two seconds, then take .5 seconds to swerve in front of you and swiftly serve a brake check to ruin your MPG for the day.
See you on the evening news http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif lol


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_

Or for the diehard (no battery pun intended), try removing your turbo and making a header.


I so want to do the opposite.. my current dream swap is a prius drivetrain turbocharged in a yaris 3 door


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I so want to do the opposite.. my current dream swap is a prius drivetrain turbocharged in a yaris 3 door









**** that's hot! shooting for 8-10 mpg on average? 
hyperpriusturbofapfapnotmiling.com 
Oh so it's related, you meant a 2.0T with a 35, right?


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

blitz had a prius turbo kit prototype for a while... don't know if they ever released it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_blitz had a prius turbo kit prototype for a while... don't know if they ever released it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

O RLY?
In all seriousness, so much was done to the Prius besides the drivetrain to achieve good economy (aerodynamics, low rolling resistance tires, etc). that I bet you could take a Prius body, gut the drivetrain and heavy-ass batteries, drop in a TDI and achieve even better economy than a stock Prius. In a few years when the batteries in these things start crapping out, I'm gonna try to pick one up cheap and test this theory


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_
O RLY?


http://www.therealjdm.com/arch...7.pdf
i've seen pics but i'm having a hard time finding them http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_ I think only 2 people have stated 40+ MPG in their 2.0T FSI's here. THat's not many people, and I would think it's bo beaches or dpassat that would have to do it with a news crew around to witness and video it!

I got an honest 39.7mpg (calculated by hand) over 225 miles one day last summer touring Yellowstone. Yes driving like a grandmother, because well that's who you follow there, and top speed of roughly 60mph. But I still found it impressive considering I kept my belt, alternator and even used A/C part of the time.


----------



## rottenspam (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

/quote 
It doesn't work like that at all - you don't have an MPG display, do you? /quote

Doesn't work like that at all? based upon what?
from the University of Toronto 2005 SAE Supermileage
"One of the largest inefficiencies in an internal combustion engine is the throttling 
inefficiency. The amount of fuel burned and therefore the power out of the engine is 
regulated by the amount of air entering the cylinder. Airflow is restricted by a butterfly 
valve (Appendix C Figure C1). Unless the valve is completely open, the engine has to use energy to pull air through the restriction caused by the valve. For fuel efficiency purposes 
it is suggested to run the engine at full throttle, to limit the throttling inefficiencies by 
having the butterfly valve fully open as much as possible while the engine is running."
Page 205 linky http://www.supermileage.skule....t.pdf
You're argument that I don't have a instantaneous fuel economy display on the car so therefor I can't calculate fuel economy? You mean I can't look at the odometer and measure how many gallons the car has consumed and manually calculate fuel economy over a period of miles? Or is your argument, since I can't see fuel economy on this car in real time all my arguments are without merit. Which one, coasting in neutral, full throttle is the most efficient operating mode of a gasoline engine? I'm trying to pose theories based upon engineering data thats readily available to anyone with interest. Its good to add to the debate, I like some of the ideas for adding fuel economy by disconnecting the alternator and running with a large battery. But saying that because I don't have a fuel economy display somehow invalidates my arguments for achieving better fuel economy? 
I know that you had some success with your technique but it dosen't make it the only or the best, just yours.
P.S. I should have added that light throttle acceleration is only optimal if you have an automatic transmission that will dowshift. In manual transmission cars peak fuel economy can be achieved by full throttle acceleration in the highest gear possible as your running the engine at peak energy efficiency until you reach your desired speed. Where most people go wrong with the full throttle technique is the over shoot their desired speed and have to use a the breaks to slow down. If you're careful full throttle is the most efficient way to accelerate a gasoline engine. Diesels are different (no throttle restriction)
BTW running cruise control as much as possible is another way to really boost efficiency. Maintaining as constant a speed as possible and using your breaks as little as possible. 
_Modified by rottenspam at 2:48 PM 5-8-2008_


_Modified by rottenspam at 2:51 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
http://www.therealjdm.com/arch...7.pdf
i've seen pics but i'm having a hard time finding them http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

REading the autospeed articles now







... this has just moved up on the list of things to do..
Anyone want to buy a 50% done mk2 VR6 swap


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (rottenspam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rottenspam* »_/quote 
It doesn't work like that at all - you don't have an MPG display, do you? /quote

Doesn't work like that at all? based upon what?
from the University of Toronto 2005 SAE Supermileage
"One of the largest inefficiencies in an internal combustion engine is the throttling 
inefficiency. The amount of fuel burned and therefore the power out of the engine is 
regulated by the amount of air entering the cylinder. Airflow is restricted by a butterfly 
valve (Appendix C Figure C1). Unless the valve is completely open, the engine has to use energy to pull air through the restriction caused by the valve. For fuel efficiency purposes 
it is suggested to run the engine at full throttle, to limit the throttling inefficiencies by 
having the butterfly valve fully open as much as possible while the engine is running."
Page 205 linky http://www.supermileage.skule....t.pdf
You're argument that I don't have a instantaneous fuel economy display on the car so therefor I can't calculate fuel economy? You mean I can't look at the odometer and measure how many gallons the car has consumed and manually calculate fuel economy over a period of miles? Or is your argument, since I can't see fuel economy on this car in real time all my arguments are without merit. Which one, coasting in neutral, full throttle is the most efficient operating mode of a gasoline engine? I'm trying to pose theories based upon engineering data thats readily available to anyone with interest. Its good to add to the debate, I like some of the ideas for adding fuel economy by disconnecting the alternator and running with a large battery. But saying that because I don't have a fuel economy display somehow invalidates my arguments for achieving better fuel economy? 
I know that you had some success with your technique but it dosen't make it the only or the best, just yours.
P.S. I should have added that light throttle acceleration is only optimal if you have an automatic transmission that will dowshift. In manual transmission cars peak fuel economy can be achieved by full throttle acceleration in the highest gear possible as your running the engine at peak energy efficiency until you reach your desired speed. Where most people go wrong with the full throttle technique is the over shoot their desired speed and have to use a the breaks to slow down. If you're careful full throttle is the most efficient way to accelerate a gasoline engine. Diesels are different (no throttle restriction)
BTW running cruise control as much as possible is another way to really boost efficiency. Maintaining as constant a speed as possible and using your breaks as little as possible. 
_Modified by rottenspam at 2:48 PM 5-8-2008_

_Modified by rottenspam at 2:51 PM 5-8-2008_

Are you a lawyer?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

No wonder I'm getting such good fuel economy, relatively speaking, at WOT


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (shortydub)*

I did 33.6 MPG average on my last tank, calculated by hand. The MFD read 32.8 (usually reads a bit low). I'm on pace for 500 miles this tank!


_Modified by Jetty! at 11:30 AM 5-23-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Jetty!)*

It isn't easy, but these gas prices aren't easy to take either. My wife talked someone where she works into driving 55 and he saved 5 gallons the first week. Someone where I work just started driving 55 and he says that he is more relaxed now behind the wheel. I enjoy the acceleration around town, but highway driving is not inspirational and can be very dangerous around here. I just stay over in the right lane at 55.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It isn't easy, but these gas prices aren't easy to take either. My wife talked someone where she works into driving 55 and he saved 5 gallons the first week. Someone where I work just started driving 55 and he says that he is more relaxed now behind the wheel. I enjoy the acceleration around town, but highway driving is not inspirational and can be very dangerous around here. I just stay over in the right lane at 55. 

At least you saty in the right lane when going slow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I AVG 18MPG







.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (brandon0221)*

Well, I've been monitoring my car during break in (I'm almost @ 1,000 miles) and I've been averaging @28MPG since last week. The first few days were around town and I got 26.91 MPG, then 28MPG...I drove to Canada yesterday- 500 miles, with cruise control set at 71 (RPM's @ 2,850- actual speed 72) and I averaged 28.92MPG. Not impressed with the new TSI engine's high fuel economy yet. However, I have the DSG transmission (for the wife!), which may pull economy down a touch too.
I've had to drive like my mother for the last week and was grateful to see that I could better the city mileage on the sticker (22MPG), but disappointed that I couldn't even get to the stated highway number of 29MPG on a 500 mile trip in cruise control with no gas or brakes for hours at a time.
However, I have heard that others get over 33MPG when they drive @ 65 MPH- I needed to be at a meeting early and then at another meeting in the late afternoon , so I tried to be patient @ 71 MPH on cruise. I even shut the car off while waiting for customs on both sides of the border- 3-5 minutes each time to improve things.
Other things that might have impacted overall economy was the outside temps, which ranged from 40F to 60F and changed constantly and the change in altitudes from sea level to 2,000 feet several times throughout the day. I also have summer tires which are set at the factory pressures.
I would love to break the 29MPG barrier, let alone get into the 30's. I can't imagine what needs to happen to get into the upper 30's- but will use the search button to learn more! I do believe that coasting in gear stops injecting fuel, which may be a good way to improve fuel economy over time.
Dave


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It isn't easy, but these gas prices aren't easy to take either. My wife talked someone where she works into driving 55 and he saved 5 gallons the first week. Someone where I work just started driving 55 and he says that he is more relaxed now behind the wheel. I enjoy the acceleration around town, but highway driving is not inspirational and can be very dangerous around here. I just stay over in the right lane at 55. 

I'm starting to do 55 in the right lane too. I get passed like crazy, but I:
a) Don't usually ever have to pass anyone
b) never "get stuck" behind someone
c) save fuel
d) am more relaxed
e) Get there almost as quick.
Plus, it will take less time in the long run since I won't have to stop and fuel as much.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (DCGULL)*

Chin up - my mileage started increasing significantly after 8,000 - 10,000 miles. The summer tires at lower temps also detract considerably from your mpg. I even notice a difference when temperatures are below 70F. I remember this winter. Many days I couldn't break 30 mpg because of those tires. I am going to buy Yokohama AVID W4S all-season for mine after this summer. When you coast down a hill in gear, you typically have to touch the gas from time to time. The valves are still closing and causing friction while you are going down hill. When I coast in gear going down a hill, the MPG display shows maybe 75 mpg. When I put it in neutral, the display shows infinity and the car accelerates. I don't get carried away with this anymore. I only take it out of gear on hills that are at least a half mile long. Good luck, things will improve. You may want to get rid of those tires before this coming winter though. They are really holding you back at those temps.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

One more advatage in the right lane too. I'm not getting stones kicked up nearly as often either!!!


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Please keep right so I can pass you in the left lane going 85mph on my way to work


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

Ok AH - just don't hit me or I'll own everything you have!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Funny how people can be easily amused driving fast in a straight line. Watch NASCAR - one step better - they go in circles!!!!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ok AH - just don't hit me or I'll own everything you have!!!!!

And when you rear end the guy your drafting is it his fault then also.
Most places highly frown upon hypermiling since most of the things being done are extremely dangerous. Including driving below the speed limit.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

bob, what is your email address?


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
And when you rear end the guy your drafting is it his fault then also.
Most places highly frown upon hypermiling since most of the things being done are extremely dangerous. Including driving below the speed limit.

Driving above the speed limit is dangerous as well, people still do it. Highways here: Limit 65, Minimum 40.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_bob, what is your email address?

hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Driving above the speed limit is dangerous as well, people still do it. Highways here: Limit 65, Minimum 40.


Point was there is no point in him trying to be an elitist and make his act seem less dangerous when it's just as dangerous.


----------



## GeoffD (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Chin up - my mileage started increasing significantly after 8,000 - 10,000 miles. *The summer tires at lower temps also detract considerably from your mpg. *I even notice a difference when temperatures are below 70F. I remember this winter. Many days I couldn't break 30 mpg because of those tires. I am going to buy Yokohama AVID W4S all-season for mine after this summer. When you coast down a hill in gear, you typically have to touch the gas from time to time. The valves are still closing and causing friction while you are going down hill. When I coast in gear going down a hill, the MPG display shows maybe 75 mpg. When I put it in neutral, the display shows infinity and the car accelerates. I don't get carried away with this anymore. I only take it out of gear on hills that are at least a half mile long. Good luck, things will improve. You may want to get rid of those tires before this coming winter though. They are really holding you back at those temps.


It's not the tires. It's the air density & humidity and their impact on wind resistance. A cold tire has less rolling resistance than a warm tire since it's harder.
Air is a solid at absolute zero (-273.16 °C). Cold air is denser than warm air. Dry air is denser than humid air. A hot day is around 30C. A cold night in New England is around -20C. That's a 50 degree C /15% change on a Kelvin scale of around 300 degrees. The air is a good 15% denser on a cold dry northern winter night than on a hot humid summer day.
Wind resistance increases at the square of velocity so the impact of air density at highway speeds is huge. I see a 5 MPG swing between the coldest winter nights and summer driving.


----------



## GeoffD (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Other things that might have impacted overall economy was the outside temps, *which ranged from 40F to 60F *and changed constantly and the change in altitudes from sea level to 2,000 feet several times throughout the day. I also have summer tires which are set at the factory pressures.
Dave

Your fuel economy is going to drop quite a bit at 40F from the added wind resistance of the denser air. Driving from CowHampshire to Kanada, those hills also have some impact. DSG has minimal impact on highway fuel economy other than a minor penalty from the added weight. DSG isn't a slush-o-matic where you add internal friction in the transmission. 
My highway fuel economy with a 2.0T DSG GTI is pretty much the same as I saw with a 1.8T manual GTI. It's quite a bit worse in stop & go around town but I think that's the shift points with the automatic transmission. I've never been willing to slow down enough to see more than 30 MPG.


----------



## the 100 octane kid (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Coasting down hill in neutral is ridiculously dangerous, forget whether being in gear or not saves you fuel...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I heard that on NPR.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (the 100 octane kid)*

I have a manual. Today's brakes are superior to those of old. VW brakes especially, can stop the car on a dime.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have a manual. Today's brakes are superior to those of old. VW brakes especially, can stop the car on a dime. 

bah car control is for sissys anyway....


----------



## Tyrone Biggems (May 1, 2008)

39.1 MPH doing 65 for 55 miles. No braking, No Drafting, a few low tires, no driving on white line, stg2 car, stock wheels. Manual. 17K on the car. Fresh oil change. HYPERMILINGGGGGGG


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Tyrone Biggems)*

cool - nice job. it is good to have both options - Dr Jekyl and Mr. Hyde.


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Seems to me that some people in this forum only hear what they want to hear. I wish I had a TDI!


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Andrew 16v)*

FYI - Diesel is $5.00 / gallon here now. I thought the concensus was it would be cheaper now!!!???


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You're such a hater


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re:*

I am able to hit 41 mpg in my Eos but never on a trip shorter then 30 miles or so (it takes a while to hit this target). This is with the top up and no A/C. I get the worst mileage with the top down. I have a very consistent trip to work every day so I can see the difference in fuel economy based on various factors such as ambient temps. fuel grade and average speed. I can say I get the best fuel economy driving 60mph (never tried 55 because it's too dangerous), on 91 octane, in temps above 80, with the top up and no A/C. That being said, I can get mid to upper 30's top down, or A/C doing 70. Is 3-4 MPG worth suffering? not for me. However, the ride is much more relaxing with the cruise control set at 60.


----------



## Tyrone Biggems (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_However, the ride is much more relaxing with the cruise control set at 60. 

Very true. I'm sticking strictly to the speed limit. The drive is always more relaxing and I always make it to work within 5 - 10 min of the time im stressed out worried about traffic.. and I get terrific gas mileage... but then I ever have to lay down the torkles... theyre there... waiting..... waiting...


----------



## MarylandGuy (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

Just to add a data point... I recently averaged 37.5 MPG on the stretch of I-81 heading from Bristol, TN to Roanoke, VA. This was with the cruise control set at 70 MPH, windows up, A/C off, and the all-season Conti's at 38 PSI. Outside temps were in the mid-70's. Mileage on the car was ~18K mi.
Turning on the A/C lowered this to 32-33 MPG. Opening the windows at highway speeds (A/C off of course) reduced it to less than 23 MPG under these same conditions.
Paul


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Yep, the injectors are shut off under decel. They're squirting fuel when the car is idling in neutral coasting.

Are you sure about this? There's absolutely no fuel delivery when you take your foot of the accelerator? Do the plugs stop firing too? I find this hard to believe. I would expect some bucking or other indication fuel delivery interruption from closed throttle to open or vice versa.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
Are you sure about this? There's absolutely no fuel delivery when you take your foot of the accelerator? Do the plugs stop firing too? I find this hard to believe. I would expect some bucking or other indication fuel delivery interruption from closed throttle to open or vice versa.









x2


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

Even if it is true, pistons will still be compressing air in the cylinders and slowing the vehicle down, forcing you to press the accelerator. Putting the shifter in neutral is the most efficient from my analysis after trying both.


----------



## Tyrone Biggems (May 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Even if it is true, pistons will still be compressing air in the cylinders and slowing the vehicle down, forcing you to press the accelerator. Putting the shifter in neutral is the most efficient from my analysis after trying both.

Have fun dodging those big timbers that come flying off the log truck as you fumble to get your car back into drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## "01GTiVR6" (May 27, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

Bob if you are so concerned about fuel economy in a gti maybe you should buy a bicycle or get a transit pass!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Even if it is true, pistons will still be compressing air in the cylinders and slowing the vehicle down, forcing you to press the accelerator. Putting the shifter in neutral is the most efficient from my analysis after trying both.

The pistons will be be compression air when you leave it in neutral.
In emergency situations where you need to accelerate out of something, you waste precious seconds shifting and rev matching, which can make a huge difference in avoiding an accident situation


_Modified by GT17V at 11:24 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ("01GTiVR6")*

I rode 200 miles on my bike in last week!!!!


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_
Every time you fill up the car, you can avoid putting more money into the coffers of Saudi Arabia. Just buy from gas companies that don't import their oil from the Saudis. 
Nothing is more frustrating than the feeling that every time I fill-up the tank, I am sending my money to people who are trying to kill me, my family, and my friends. 


So Saudis want to kill us now? Funny, I didn't experience that while I was there. Please refrain from spreading this kind of mis-information and racial ignorance.


----------



## Tyrone Biggems (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
So Saudis want to kill us now? Funny, I didn't experience that while I was there. Please refrain from spreading this kind of mis-information and racial ignorance.

Considering 15 of 19 9/11 hijackers were Saudi (and some even now ALIVE?) i'd say thats a pretty good chance... But then again the whole events of 9/11 can be argued.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
Are you sure about this? There's absolutely no fuel delivery when you take your foot of the accelerator? Do the plugs stop firing too? I find this hard to believe. I would expect some bucking or other indication fuel delivery interruption from closed throttle to open or vice versa.









Yes, I am very sure of this. You can see for yourself, log injector on times with your foot off the throttle. Unless you're idling, you will see 0ms.
The plugs keep firing.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Tyrone Biggems)*

The whole problem is that there is not enough oil to go around. If you don't buy it, they will somewhere else. All the oil in the world will be sold one way or another.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_
Yes, I am very sure of this. You can see for yourself, log injector on times with your foot off the throttle. Unless you're idling, you will see 0ms.
The plugs keep firing.

Well, I don’t have a VAG-COM (yet) but I do believe you that it says 0ms on-time. Just doesn’t feel like a dead engine to me during decel. I'm curious about the precision of the measurement? Is it possible during decel that the injectors are on for say 1ns which would be .001ms and the software just rounds up/down??


_Modified by solarflare at 4:10 AM 5-31-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*40 MPG*

Just went to PA Dutch country on Saturday. Took my wife, picked up dad down there and went for a drive on the back roads. Came home the same day. Posted 40.1 mpg for 355 miles. Drove it at 55 mph.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: 40 MPG ([email protected])*

I guess then my car has a serious problem. I have tried this hypermiling thing out for about 3 days now and the best I get is 24.9 MPG. I know my car eats gas but it seems like I am the only one with so low fuel economy. With me driving my car normal with occasionally a rip here and there i get only 16 MPG.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 40 MPG (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_I guess then my car has a serious problem. I have tried this hypermiling thing out for about 3 days now and the best I get is 24.9 MPG. I know my car eats gas but it seems like I am the only one with so low fuel economy. With me driving my car normal with occasionally a rip here and there i get only 16 MPG.









That's terrible milage http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
So Saudis want to kill us now? Funny, I didn't experience that while I was there. Please refrain from spreading this kind of mis-information and racial ignorance.

Saudis aren't a race too my knowledge. Do what you say. 
On topic, I get great mileage on the highway. 8.1litres per 100km, on the weekend with a Thule box and a/c on.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

Didn't read every page of this thread to see if someone else posted about this. Pretty much false. Try reading snopes.
http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/...s.asp 


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_i found some info on how to get as much as possible for your money at the pump.
Tips on pumping gas 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am sure this will get moved, but i wanted as many to see it as possible, this was sent to me by a friend in the petroleum business
TIPS ON PUMPING GAS 
I don't know what you guys are paying for gasoline.... but here in California we are also paying higher, up to $4.00 per gallon. But my line of work is in petroleum for about 31 years now, so here are some tricks to get more of your money's worth for every gallon.. 
Here at the Kinder Morgan Pipeline where I work in San Jose, CA we deliver about 4 million ga llons in a 24-hour period thru the pipeline. One day is diesel the next day is jet fuel, and gasoline, regular and premium grades. We have 34 -storage tanks here with a total capacity of 16,800,000 gallons. 
Only buy or fill up your car or truck in the early morning when the ground temperature is still cold. Remember that all service stations have their storage tanks buried below ground. The colder the ground the more dense the gasoline, when it gets warmer gasoline expands, so buying in the afternoon or in the evening....your gallon is not exactly a gallon. In the petroleum business, the specific gravity and the temperature of the gasoline, diesel and jet fuel, ethanol and other petroleum products plays an important role. 
A 1-degree rise in temperature is a big deal for this business. But the serv ice stations do not have temperature compensation at the pumps. 
When you're filling up do not squeeze the trigger of the nozzle to a fast mode. If you look you will see that the trigger has three (3)stages: low, middle, and high. In slow mode you should be pumping on low speed, thereby minimizing the vapors that are created while you are pumping. All hoses at the pump have a vapor return. If you are pumping on the fast rate, some other liquid that goes to your tank becomes vapor. Those vapors are being sucked up and back into the underground storage tank so you're getting less worth for your money. 
One of the most important tips is to fill up when your gas tank is HALF FULL or HALF EMPTY. The reaso n for this is, the more gas you have in your tank the less air occupying its empty space. Gasoline evaporates faster than you can imagine. Gasoline storage tanks have an internal floating roof. This roof serves as zero clearance between the gas and the atmosphere, so it minimizes the evaporation. Unlike service stations, here where I work, every truck that we load is temperature compensated so that every gallon is actually the exact amount. 
Another reminder, if there is a gasoline truck pumping into the storage tanks when you stop to buy gas, DO NOT fill up--most likely the gasoline is being stirred up as the gas is being delivered, and you might pick up some of the dirt that normally settles on the bottom. Hope this will help you get the most value for your money. 
DO SHARE THESE TIPS WI TH OTHERS! 
WHERE TO BUY USA GAS, THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT TO KNOW. READ ON
Gas rationing in the 80's worked even though we grumbled about it. It might even be good for us! The Saudis are boycotting American goods. We should return the favor. 
An interesting thought is to boycott their GAS. 
Every time you fill up the car, you can avoid putting more money into the coffers of Saudi Arabia. Just buy from gas companies that don't import their oil from the Saudis. 
Nothing is more frustrating than the feeling that every time I fill-up the tank, I am sending my money to people who are trying to kill me, my family, and my friends. 
I thought it might be interesting for you to know which oil companies are the best to buy gas from and which major companies import Middle Eastern oil. 
These companies import Middle Eastern oil: 
Shell........................... 205,742,000 barrels (No 2 to boycott)
< /FONT>
Chevron/Texaco......... 144,332,000 barrels (No. 3 to boycott)
Exxon/Mobil............... 130,082,000 barrels (definitely #1 to boycott)
Marathon/Speedway... 117,740,000 barrels 
Amoco............................62,231,000 barrels 
Citgo gas is from South America, from a Dictator who hates Americans. If you do the math at $30/barrel, these imports amount to over $18 BILLION! (oil is now $90 - $100 a barrel 
Here are some large companies that do not import Middle Eastern oil: 
Su noco..................0 barrels 
Conoco..................0 barrels 
Sinclair..................0 barrels 
BP/Phillips.............0 barrels 
Hess.............. ........0 barrels 
ARC0.....................0 barrels 



_Modified by pturner67 at 9:07 PM 6-3-2008_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 40 MPG (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_I guess then my car has a serious problem. I have tried this hypermiling thing out for about 3 days now and the best I get is 24.9 MPG. I know my car eats gas but it seems like I am the only one with so low fuel economy. With me driving my car normal with occasionally a rip here and there i get only 16 MPG.










I'm sorry, but did you:
* Inflate tires to their max # on the sidewall?
* drive at a fuel efficient 55 mph in a 75 mph zone
* roll up hills with much lighter throttle, and down the hills with just a little more to get back up to 55
* take colon cleanse 3 hours before driving
* drive on the painted line, as it's illegal and has less rolling resistance
* wax your entire car before driving every time (lowers the coefficient of friction!)
If not, then you can't seriously be trying to get a "Honest 41 MPG", you are simply NOT hypermiling.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Coasting down hill in neutral is ridiculously dangerous, forget whether being in gear or not saves you fuel...

Not to mention illegal in most states.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
Not to mention illegal in most states.

Interesting! Are you referring to your home state (profile) or another? Can you post the statute or a link to it?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Interesting! Are you referring to your home state (profile) or another? Can you post the statute or a link to it?


Google's your friend.
http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bi...2-811


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (caj1)*

Good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wonder how many states have statutes like this. I know that a bunch of "hypermilers" believe that coasting down hills is good.
And apparently illegal in your state!!


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wonder how many states have statutes like this. I know that a bunch of "hypermilers" believe that coasting down hills is good.
And apparently illegal in your state!!

Let me guess.. the still change their oil every 3K too?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
And apparently illegal in your state!!

Yes, and driving over the speed limit is illegal in all states and how many of us do that?? I don't see any reason to mock those would want to maximize fuel economy. Perhaps if more people were worried about fuel economy this country would be less dependent (and interested) in foreign affairs. What I love about the 2.0T is its ability to deliver power when it's needed and fuel economy when it's not


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
Yes, and driving over the speed limit is illegal in all states and how many of us do that?? I don't see any reason to mock those would want to maximize fuel economy. Perhaps if more people were worried about fuel economy this country would be less dependent (and interested) in foreign affairs. What I love about the 2.0T is its ability to deliver power when it's needed and fuel economy when it's not









And so is changing the size of your tires or your exhaust or air filter or anything else related to your car that could possibly change your fuel economy. The laws don't necessarily state for better or for worse mostly just a change.
We should always still be just as dependent and interested in foreign affairs. Very narrow mindset to believe its only oil related, plenty of other things affect us daily.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We should always still be just as dependent 


What kinda mindset is that


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
Yes, and driving over the speed limit is illegal in all states and how many of us do that?? 

What does hypermiling a gti have to do with exceeding the speed limit? Most hypermilers will drive under the speed limit.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Look at this idiot.
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/0....html


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
What kinda mindset is that









Wow creative quoting at its finest, please quote everything that is said not just what makes it look like I had some outlandish statement
Did I say oil or anything specific? There are many countries that make many of our products, there are countries with problems with disease and other things that have an affect on our daily lives. We will ALWAYS depend on other countries for things and there is nothing that can be done about it. So it will ALWAYS be important to be concerned and interested in foreign affairs.
It took money to make people be aware of the environmental issues with oil and they still aren't doing it right. Lets buy a prius to save on fuel costs.. But you just spent 10K more for a corolla. Tell me you bought it to reduce emissions I'll pat you on the back, tell me you bought it to save money I'll laugh in your face.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Look at this idiot.
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/0....html


I am the angry rabbit that passes him







.....People like him are going to cause some serious accidents







.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
I am the angry rabbit that passes him







.....People like him are going to cause some serious accidents







.

And they do. At lest most hypermilers are aware they are going slow and stay to the right. States like florida with self appointed speed enforcers have actually started to enforce the keep right except to pass laws and ticket people in the left lane doing the speed limit and blocking traffic. It causes more problems then it prevents from accidents to violence due to road rage.


----------



## vwwtchr (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a question about fuel economy. 
Is it better to coast downhill in gear, not using any fuel according to you guys BUT more drag due to higher RPMs and engine braking. 
Or can you get better fuel economy coasting in neutral using fuel, but only turning 800 RPMs? 
I would think that whatever additional fuel is being used in neutral would be made up by the higher speed obtained through no engine braking.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (vwwtchr)*

I have found that anything under a half mile is ridiculous to coast - just too obsessive. With those longer hills, I have done comparisons and coasting in neutral is much better.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (vwwtchr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwwtchr* »_I would think that whatever additional fuel is being used in neutral would be made up by the higher speed obtained through no engine braking.

Assuming that you're staying within the speed limit, leave it in gear, however, if you're coasting in neutral and your car can pick up speed beyond the legal limit, two things are likely to happen:
1) You'll most likely travel a bit further on any given amount of gasoline, thus saving yourself a few pennies the next time you fill up.
2) You'll incur the wrath of the local constabulary and get yourself an expensive ticket.
Personally, I'll leave it in gear.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (shipo)*

Hypermilers drive at 55 max. Unless the speed limit in your state is 55, it is unlikely that you will go over 65 to 70. People are passing me at 80 to 90 mph.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hypermilers drive at 55 max. 

I'm not so sure that is 100% true.
Coasting down large hills in gear can get well over 55, regardless of the speed limit. The trucker methodology is where you give it a little bit of throttle going down a hill, and try to use as little throttle as possible and scrub off speed going up hills.
Of course if you don't have hills, you can always hire a contractor to install some, but the cost might outweigh your MPGPP. My goodness I hate that term, MPGPP! 
Here's a cake for those that get exceptional MPG


----------



## vwwtchr (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes I meant that coasting in neutral downhill lets say all the way up to 80 MPH, then as the hill flattens I continue coasting down to seventy, then rev match and reengage into drive. 
It seems that if I had stayed in gear I would have had to get on the throttle way sooner at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (bob.eache[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hypermilers drive at 55 max. Unless the speed limit in your state is 55, it is unlikely that you will go over 65 to 70. People are passing me at 80 to 90 mph.

Sorry, I hold hypermilers in high contempt as they generally force others to use more fuel to get around them. Personally I think hypermiling should be a ticketable offence just like excessive speed.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (vwwtchr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwwtchr* »_It seems that if I had stayed in gear I would have had to get on the throttle way sooner at the bottom of the hill.

On any significant decline, there is no question that you'll be slower at the bottom than if you had gone down in neutral, however, due to the shut-off feature of the fuel injectors, you burned more fuel during the descent than you would have if you had left the car in gear.
Where's the trade-off? My bet that that varies on a car by car and hill by hill basis.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (shipo)*

We have the right - most minimum speeds are 40 or 45 mph. We are exceeding the minimum. You need to get the laws changed if you have a problem with the laws as they are on the books now.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

In most localities there are laws regarding obstruction of traffic. I'd be more than okay if the local constabulary was to enforce them on the hypermilers.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (shipo)*

And if the min speed is 45, and you are doing an indicated 45, we all know that with the vw speedo correction, you are going about 38 mph.








ticket
hazard
stupid
123four5
I'll bet bob uses dual gps' to make sure his speed is in compliance with the law http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (syntrix)*

I am in the right lane of an 8 lane highway - just stay the hell away from me!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

and I promise to stay outa your way too


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

50mph closure speed on the same road is dangerous, period.
Impeding traffic, IMO is MUCH more dangerous than speeding.
If the speed limit is 70, and everyone is going 80, my 90mph cruising isn't bothering anyone. I slide by with 10mph of closing speed.
If the minimum speed limit is 40, and traffic is coming by with 40-50mph differential, its simply dangerous.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

The other lanes are the suicide lanes - you are free to play bumper cares there.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Bob, at what point did I say I've ever hit anybody on the highway?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Sorry, I hold hypermilers in high contempt as they generally force others to use more fuel to get around them. Personally I think hypermiling should be a ticketable offence just like excessive speed. 

+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gee lets coast on he highway with our engines off.. only to restart them & then shut them off again over & over... 
BTW what happens to your steering wheel when you're shut your car off @ highway speeds? Hmmmm... Gets a little harder to steer when all your accessories aren't moving! (Really Dangerous). 
Q: How many starter motors are you hypermilers going through within the course of a period of lets say 5 years driving on the highway & city. LMAO!!!








I saw an episode of 20/20 where this guy was supposedly getting 45mpg with his Honda Accord. The hoops he had to jump through to achieve this was incredible. He was practically "working out" behind the wheel, with all the things he had to remember to do etc etc. It was comical. When he started out he'd get out of the car & start to push it (like it was broken down) then he get it rolling at like 2mph & jump in pop the clutch & he was off. LOL What a waste. 
In the end I see it as you/me/we as a people are driving automobiles/weapons. Imagine if you caused a 10 car pile-up on the freeway because you fu*%ed up while behind the wheel all while trying to save a few gallons of gas. 
In our society today... What kind of legal mess do you think that you could potentially bring upon yourself as well as your family?


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

You guys are getting carried away now - we should get ticketed for driving 55? We are driving within the law? What speed are you guys driving at - within the speed limit???????????????????????????


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You guys are getting carried away now - we should get ticketed for driving 55? We are driving within the law? What speed are you guys driving at - within the speed limit???????????????????????????

NJ does not have minimum speeds or at least I don't remember there being one sign ever. They do however have laws against obstructing traffic. Doing 10mph under the speed limit would be considered obstructing traffic and therefore breaking the law.


----------



## joe_r (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Well, I've been monitoring my car during break in (I'm almost @ 1,000 miles) and I've been averaging @28MPG since last week. The first few days were around town and I got 26.91 MPG, then 28MPG...I drove to Canada yesterday- 500 miles, with cruise control set at 71 (RPM's @ 2,850- actual speed 72) and I averaged 28.92MPG. Not impressed with the new TSI engine's high fuel economy yet. However, I have the DSG transmission (for the wife!), which may pull economy down a touch too.
I've had to drive like my mother for the last week and was grateful to see that I could better the city mileage on the sticker (22MPG), but disappointed that I couldn't even get to the stated highway number of 29MPG on a 500 mile trip in cruise control with no gas or brakes for hours at a time.
However, I have heard that others get over 33MPG when they drive @ 65 MPH- I needed to be at a meeting early and then at another meeting in the late afternoon , so I tried to be patient @ 71 MPH on cruise. I even shut the car off while waiting for customs on both sides of the border- 3-5 minutes each time to improve things.
Other things that might have impacted overall economy was the outside temps, which ranged from 40F to 60F and changed constantly and the change in altitudes from sea level to 2,000 feet several times throughout the day. I also have summer tires which are set at the factory pressures.
I would love to break the 29MPG barrier, let alone get into the 30's. I can't imagine what needs to happen to get into the upper 30's- but will use the search button to learn more! I do believe that coasting in gear stops injecting fuel, which may be a good way to improve fuel economy over time.
Dave

Hrmm, this is exactly what I am seeing with the CCTA TSI. I'm driving like a total granny and can not average 28mpg on a tank. I got the cruise at 65-70mpg, and shift to 6th on the city streets as soon as i can (above 1500rpm). I even turn the AC off and keep the windows up!
Drive with abandon and get 34mpg?!?! No way that's gonna happen! Drive reasonably and get 32mpg is what I was expecting, but I am so far from that. I got 1100 miles on my 08 gti... i'm hoping it gets better, but right now its bad. I drove without looking at the mfd on my previous tank and averaged 25mpg. Most of the mileage is crusing the LA freeways at ~80mpg. Hardly any city or traffic.
Manual, Summer tires, proper inflation, one person in the car and no cargo. Hopefully it loosens up with more mileage.
I don't want to be on the anti-ccta http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif bandwagon, so this baby better chip like a monster when they crack the ecu


----------



## vwwtchr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (joe_r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe_r* »_
Hrmm, this is exactly what I am seeing with the CCTA TSI. I'm driving like a total granny and can not average 28mpg on a tank. I got the cruise at 65-70mpg, and shift to 6th on the city streets as soon as i can (above 1500rpm). I even turn the AC off and keep the windows up!
Drive with abandon and get 34mpg?!?! No way that's gonna happen! Drive reasonably and get 32mpg is what I was expecting, but I am so far from that. I got 1100 miles on my 08 gti... i'm hoping it gets better, but right now its bad. I drove without looking at the mfd on my previous tank and averaged 25mpg. Most of the mileage is crusing the LA freeways at ~80mpg. Hardly any city or traffic.
Manual, Summer tires, proper inflation, one person in the car and no cargo. Hopefully it loosens up with more mileage.
I don't want to be on the anti-ccta http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif bandwagon, so this baby better chip like a monster when they crack the ecu

I will tel you what I tell everyone, the gearing on these cars is ****e when it comes to getting good mileage. This car is geared at least 500 RPMs too high in sixth gear. At 80 mph I am turning 3300 RPMs. Even at 60mph I am at 2450 RPMs. If VW cared about getting good mileage in the GTI, it would lengthen out sixth gear. Imagine how much better mileage you would get if you were turning 500 fewer RPMs on the freeway.
The proof is the Audi A4 with the CVT. This is the transmission that turns the fewest RPMs on the highway, and I have had owners tell me they can reach 35-36MPG on the highway.
I would love to get those 4-5 MPG back.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (vwwtchr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwwtchr* »_
I will tel you what I tell everyone, the gearing on these cars is ****e when it comes to getting good mileage. This car is geared at least 500 RPMs too high in sixth gear. At 80 mph I am turning 3300 RPMs. Even at 60mph I am at 2450 RPMs. If VW cared about getting good mileage in the GTI, it would lengthen out sixth gear. Imagine how much better mileage you would get if you were turning 500 fewer RPMs on the freeway.
The proof is the Audi A4 with the CVT. This is the transmission that turns the fewest RPMs on the highway, and I have had owners tell me they can reach 35-36MPG on the highway.
I would love to get those 4-5 MPG back.

You can't get a CVT on your VW GTI. There are no 4-5 MPG to get back








I'd have to go look up the facts, but isn't about 3200 rpm the most efficient on a gasser over say 2000 rpm?
Again, for those getting exceptional MPG or MPGPP, here's a cake for you:








--------
I also wonder why the people here haven't asked Bob for vag-com logs and graphs of his hypertrippin


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (vwwtchr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwwtchr* »_
I will tel you what I tell everyone, the gearing on these cars is ****e when it comes to getting good mileage. This car is geared at least 500 RPMs too high in sixth gear. At 80 mph I am turning 3300 RPMs. Even at 60mph I am at 2450 RPMs. If VW cared about getting good mileage in the GTI, it would lengthen out sixth gear. Imagine how much better mileage you would get if you were turning 500 fewer RPMs on the freeway.
The proof is the Audi A4 with the CVT. This is the transmission that turns the fewest RPMs on the highway, and I have had owners tell me they can reach 35-36MPG on the highway.
I would love to get those 4-5 MPG back.


If your concern is gas mileage don't by a performance car geared for performance. Sell your GTI and join the waiting list for a Prius or ride a bike.
VW did nothing wrong in gearing the GTI that way considering it's intended purpose.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (vwwtchr)*

Hmmm, 2,450 RPMs at 60 and 3,300 RPMS at 80...
I'm thinking that based upon those numbers my mathematical model for RPMs in top gear is a bit off. Consider the following:
Top Gear RPMs -- GTI 6-Speed (with 3 pedals)
MPH -- RPMs
- 30 -- 1,160
- 40 -- 1,547
- 50 -- 1,934
- 60 -- 2,321
- 70 -- 2,708
- 80 -- 3,094
- 90 -- 3,481
Top Gear RPMs -- GTI 6-Speed (DSG)
MPH -- RPMs
- 30 -- 1,167
- 40 -- 1,555
- 50 -- 1,944
- 60 -- 2,333
- 70 -- 2,722
- 80 -- 3,111
- 90 -- 3,500
Assumptions:
Tires: 225/45 R17
Tire Diameter: 24.972441"
Tire Circumference: 78.453237"
Tire Revs/Mile: 807.614860
Sixth Gear Ratio (Man/DSG): 0.93/0.92
Final Drive Ratio (Man/DSG): 3.09/3.14
Any idea where I messed up?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (shipo)*

I haven't driven my car in a while but what you are showing is much more accurate than what he is claiming.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

Cool, thanks.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (shipo)*

This sounds really really mega dangerous:

_Quote, originally posted by *comment on treehugger.com* »_One more thing , If you shut off your engine
on the road you will be at fault for any accident
The black box would record it and your power brakes and steering wont work , Dont save a dime
on the backs of peoples safety , and dont drive light footed merging on a crowded freeway either
Take the beating of the 15 cents worth of gas and
keep the highway flowing , or the 3000 cars behind you will burn more gas Than you will in your entire life ,in traffic waiting for the emt's to scape your guts off the Mack Truck that couldnt stop in time because he was being TAILGATED!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

OMG Hypermiling is the next banned word on vortex!

_Quote, originally posted by *AMTA News* »_
TAILGATING TRUCKS
(Adapted from Adam Ledlow’s article in Truck News,
June 08, 2007)
The American Trucking Associations is urging
automobile drivers to avoid the dangerous practice
of tailgating heavy trucks in efforts to
increase fuel economy. Fleet safety directors
should warn their drivers and owner/operators
about the resurgence of this dangerous practice
among automobile drivers, known as "drafting."
Drafting involves driving a car very close behind
a truck to use the reduction of wind resistance to
reduce the amount of energy needed to propel
the vehicle.
"Few driving behaviours are more dangerous on
our highways than drafting," said ATA president
and CEO Bill Graves. "Drivers who practice this
unsafe behaviour are often out of the field of
vision of the truck driver and are unable to see
around the truck. Drafting is unsafe, illegal and
significantly increases the chances of injury and
death. This practice compromises the safety of
everyone . . . and must not be considered a
viable means of extending fuel mileage."
Drafting is being promoted by two Web sites
dedicated to "hypermiling" and several recent
news articles have described the hazardous fad.
Hypermiling is an invented term for achieving
high fuel economy by several means, including
dangerous ones such as driving partly on the
right shoulder, over-inflating tires, coasting with
the ignition off and "drafting" behind tractor-trailers.
Unfortunately, a segment about drafting
shown recently on the Discovery Channel show
"Mythbusters" is bound to prompt some drivers
to try this stunt, which the show's hosts called
"suicidal."
"While drivers everywhere are feeling pinched by
the high price of gasoline, safety should never
come at the expense of fuel efficiency," said
John Hill, Federal Motor Carrier Safety
Administration administrator.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

Josh Zumbrun, a HYPERMILER even admits that it IS dangerous!!!!
He even mentions running the car out of gear, which I believe some people have quoted laws that state this is ILLEGAL!!
http://www.washingtonpost.com/....html

edit: and here's a cool hypermiling calculator:
http://politicalcalculations.b....html



_Modified by syntrix at 1:04 PM 6-6-2008_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypermiler
Nempimania. Almost as absurd as an obsession with kittens.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypermiler
Nempimania. Almost as absurd as an obsession with kittens.

LOL


----------



## rottenspam (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Sorry, I hold hypermilers in high contempt as they generally force others to use more fuel to get around them. Personally I think hypermiling should be a ticketable offence just like excessive speed. 

One of the things I often see here that is an extremely dangerous behavior and seems to cause weekly accidents around here is.... Slow pokes who merge onto the freeway with traffic flowing at 65-70mph and the slow pokes pull on to the freeway at 45-55mph. See rear endings at on ramps all the time around here. I wounder what the carbon foot print effect of a rear-ending is, not to mention all the fuel everyone converts to heat by using the breaks to keep from creaming the slow poke. 
I'm not against people trying to squeeze more fuel economy out of a car especially if they are financially on the fence. However, what concerns me is a lot of people driving more slowly, which has the effect of lowering the through-put of a road increasing the potential for congestion and wasteful idling for a large number of cars. Especially with slower driving on our already congested freeways extending the length of time they are at stop and go conditions. We witnessed significantly more stop and go conditions when Houston instituted its "environmental" speed limits lowering I-45 from 70mph to 55mph. Then congestion eased significantly when the limits where brought back up to only 65mph. 
BTW my commute because of perfectly timed lights (we hit all of them as red) of 9.5 miles to and from work takes about 30-40 minutes and my car averages an honest 17-18mpg no matter how much I try to hypermill (its mostly due to sitting in traffic with the a/c on).


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Josh Zumbrun, a HYPERMILER even admits that it IS dangerous!!!!


If we can get enough trucks to slam on their brakes perhaps we can be rid of these clowns sooner than later.


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (caj1)*

amen to that brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Andrew 16v)*

Gotta use some common sense. People that merge in without regard to others deserve what they get!!!!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Gotta use some common sense. People that merge in without regard to others deserve what they get!!!!

I almost took out a hypermiler in a minivan that was talking on the cell phone this morning.
Y'all should start a MPG contest for 2.0T FSI's already.


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

Its hard to tell between hypermorons and just flat out morons! Some people are just idiots, but I guess I'm just stating the obvious here.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Andrew 16v)*

hypermilingmorons!!!


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

LMAO
_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_hypermilingmorons!!!


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Doesn't a thread like this belong in the TDI forum? I don't know many who opted for the 2.0T so they can drive it like grandma and save a couple dollars a week in the process.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_Doesn't a thread like this belong in the TDI forum? I don't know many who opted for the 2.0T so they can drive it like grandma and save a couple dollars a week in the process.

But that's part of the beauty of the 2.0T, and for that matter any turbo'ed car! It's the best of both worlds! When you're cruising on the highway you get the fuel economy of a NA 2.0 liter, but when you put your foot into it you have the torkles (







) of a V6, or dare I say even close to a V8 if you're chipped.


----------



## AWDAudi (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

Yeah, with my 2.0t Passat I've been hypermiing and have just achieved a best of 43.5 MPG's over the last 250 miles....
Hypermiling works... I take it a step further than leaving it in neutral... neutral does save fuel if the distance you coast is significantly farther than you can decelerate in gear without reapplying the throttle. When coasting in Neutral you can still achieve over 100 MPG's at certain speeds...
I turn off the engine in certain strategic spots in my commute while coating in neutral and get the benefit of both neutral distances... and no fuel being injected. It is safer than it sounds. VW's don't lock the steering column unless you remove the key. We have electric power steering racks and do not lose that unless you stop with the key off. You don't lose power brakes either... I have no idea why.
Let's figure out best fuel strategies together guys!


----------



## iamthesex (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

umm that URL only told me how many people I can kill... I'm looking for how many more MPG I'm going to get.


_Modified by iamthesex at 12:09 AM 6-21-2008_


----------



## AWDAudi (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

You guys don't need to go crazy to get much better fuel economy than you are getting. I find I get my best fuel economy with the Passat around 60 miles per hour. If you are judicious with the throttle up and down hills, don't tailgate, and coast to a stop, you can get 40MPG's consistently with little practice. The real advantages of the 2.0t... as with it's predecessor the 1.8t, is gobs of torque at low RPM and throughout the rev range; enabling smaller displacement, greater driving enjoyment, and great economy. Our cars are unique, no other engines outside of VAG do this. I am looking to see how far this can be taken and prove you don't need a small car and a hybrid to experience real gains in economy.
I am looking at some mods... 93 Octane chip (more torque), lowering suspension (lower drag coefficient), and K&N filter. Turning off DRL's through VAGCOM (less alternator parasitic drag), and decreasing my Power Steering boost to match GTI's (also less drag for alternator). I believe each of these mods will improve fuel economy and driving enjoyment. It would be nice to get lower weight wheels also... 


_Modified by AWDAudi at 3:45 AM 6-21-2008_


----------



## stafa2266 (May 20, 2004)

If people are so concerned with their carbon footprint and MPG they should take public transit, bike, walk, or whatever else than can do that KEEPS THEIR STUPID ASSES OFF THE ROAD.
Between cell phone users and assjacks trying to get 40MPG our roads are becoming more and more dangerous.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (stafa2266)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWDAudi* »_You guys don't need to go crazy to get much better fuel economy than you are getting. I find I get my best fuel economy with the Passat around 60 miles per hour. If you are judicious with the throttle up and down hills, don't tailgate, and coast to a stop, you can get 40MPG's consistently with little practice. 

I agree 100%. 


_Quote, originally posted by *stafa2266* »_
Between cell phone users and assjacks trying to get 40MPG our roads are becoming more and more dangerous. 


I agree with cell phones users but if driving the speed limit is dangerous it's because of people like you that don't.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (solarflare)*

I ran into a hypermilingmoron yesterday. 50 in a 70 in the middle lane. He caused a ton of traffic that slowed, swerved and then went WOT. I can't believe that anyone didn't call 911.

Oh and if you touch your brakes with the engine off, they'll work for a bit. Try a panic stop like that with 100 children well ahead of the normal braking distance. Ok, substitute them with cones on a closed course. I think we also established that coasting out of gear is illegal in a lot of states. I'm sure there's laws about driving with the engine off, too.
Again, hypermilingmorons.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*

Agreed! I stated driving the speed limit, not under. Same danger doing 55 in a 55 zone with everyone else doing 70. Who's wrong here?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*

The person doing 55.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Agreed! I stated driving the speed limit, not under. Same danger doing 55 in a 55 zone with everyone else doing 70. Who's wrong here?


The person driving not in gear, and not with engine running, and expecting the brakes to work perfectly in all situations. Maybe you missed that part. Illegal in some states, but just plain stupid.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_The person doing 55.


----------



## stafa2266 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (solarflare)*

The safest speed is the least differential. i don't drive 95 in a 55. If traffic is moving at 75 in a 55, I will do 75. If I am all alone, I'll probably do 55. 
People who try to project their need to obey onto others causes issues. No one is right, but what is the greater good? For one guy to make EVERYONE else hit their brakes, slow traffic, and cause lane changes, or the people who follow the flow of traffic, despite the fct they are going faster 'than posted' (which is generally a pretty arbitrary number, ever gone from a 65MPH road to a 55? Why the change? Because it's a different county.. the road is the SAME still..)
Keep your blinders off, life is passing you by.. literally. 


_Modified by stafa2266 at 9:24 PM 6-21-2008_


----------



## AWDAudi (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (syntrix)*

All you have to do is try it. You can use the brakes all you want and have power with the ignition off.... same with steering, at least this is true on the Passat. Do you guys remember all old Audi's has Pneumatic brakes? ~60 pedal presses with the engine off with power? I don't know how many you get in the Passat... but it is a lot. Most hybrids do this automatically upon deceleration.
I also don't drive with the car in neutral per say, but with the clutch depressed. When I need power, I let out the clutch. There are lots of cars that do this already. The DSG can be programmed to do this upon deceleration. Old Saabs and audis in the 80's did this automatically for better fuel economy. Owners of these cars complained about the lack of engine braking (not used to it, among times when you really need it) and manufactures went back to their old ways.
I drive with traffic, my commute to and from work never takes me on the Interstate. Mostly 30 and 55 mph zones. If took the Interstate to work my fuel economy would probably be worse. The best I got was a trip on 90 in NYS and the Mass Turnpike for 38 MPG's at ~73 mph in that circumstance.
This is the future of the automobile if fuel prices remain high. You cannot get great fuel economy with the kinds of cars we enjoy driving without finding ways to conserve momentum. VAG will do all sorts of tricks (I feel auto engine shutoff while idling will be down the road shortly, not just with Hybrids, but with a spring loaded lever or heavy flywheel like in the old Audi A2).


----------



## the 100 octane kid (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_The person doing 55.

Sounds right to me. I been driving 60mph on the highway for the last two months. I stay in the far right lane. And i still have people riding my ass.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (the 100 octane kid)*

I got 36.3mpg (1) last week driving ultra conservative. (highway driving)
Then if you hit the "ok" on your sterring wheel it shows milage with a (2) next to it. That number was 30.7mpg. I guess that was my overall mpg?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_I got 36.3mpg (1) last week driving ultra conservative. (highway driving)
Then if you hit the "ok" on your sterring wheel it shows milage with a (2) next to it. That number was 30.7mpg. I guess that was my overall mpg?

MFA is not accurate unless you use pen and paper method and recode it using vag-com.
But 1 is your trip which resets after a few hours or so. 2 is your long term running (think day over day over day until you reset it).


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*

I've noticed with my Eos that the MFD no.2 MPG display is about 1-1.5MPG too optimistic over a tank of gas. I am doing mixed driving with slightly more highway than not, and have gotten 34.2 MPG manually calculated on one tank with Stage I by merely driving the speed limit. The MFD said i got 35.3MPG. I'm not exactly sure what the "1" position calculates, maybe for the day or that time while the car is on, but I can't go by it to tell me anything.
No one can go by one trip or one portion of a drive to calculate true MPG. You should calculate full tanks, so that traffic and other conditions are taken into consideration so you actually know what kind of mileage you are observing. Also measuring one leg of a trip is highly suspect, you should also measure the return leg since one leg may be more downhill than the other etc.


_Modified by kpiskin at 9:18 AM 6-22-2008_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
MFA is not accurate unless you use pen and paper method and recode it using vag-com.
But 1 is your trip which resets after a few hours or so. 2 is your long term running (think day over day over day until you reset it).

Yea... That's kinda what I thought.


----------



## LMGS (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_I've noticed with my Eos that the MFD no.2 MPG display is about 1-1.5MPG too optimistic over a tank of gas. I am doing mixed driving with slightly more highway than not, and have gotten 34.2 MPG manually calculated on one tank with Stage I by merely driving the speed limit. The MFD said i got 35.3MPG. I'm not exactly sure what the "1" position calculates, maybe for the day or that time while the car is on, but I can't go by it to tell me anything.
No one can go by one trip or one portion of a drive to calculate true MPG. You should calculate full tanks, so that traffic and other conditions are taken into consideration so you actually know what kind of mileage you are observing. Also measuring one leg of a trip is highly suspect, you should also measure the return leg since one leg may be more downhill than the other etc.

_Modified by kpiskin at 9:18 AM 6-22-2008_

Here's a thought... Read the manual. It explains a lot of stuff..
#1 resets automatically after the car sets for a few hours, or whenever you want to reset it.
#2 does not reset, until you reset it..


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (LMGS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMGS* »_

#2 does not reset, until you reset it..

Not true. #2 will reset if one of the parameters hits it's max value such as if the hours hit 99.9. Perhaps you should read the manual too


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
Not true. #2 will reset if one of the parameters hits it's max value such as if the hours hit 99.9. Perhaps you should read the manual too









My #2 reset itself after about a week of not driving the car.


----------



## LMGS (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
Not true. #2 will reset if one of the parameters hits it's max value such as if the hours hit 99.9. Perhaps you should read the manual too









Well DUH..... I never said it would run infinitely, there are only so many digits in the display.. 
What i meant is it doesn't reset after a few hours like #1 does, and I did read the manual..


----------



## LMGS (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
My #2 reset itself after about a week of not driving the car. 

Why would you go a week without driving your VW?????
That's just wrong.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (LMGS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMGS* »_
Why would you go a week without driving your VW?????
That's just wrong.









I was driving my g/f's Saab 93 2.0T while my GTI was in the garage resting


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
I was driving my g/f's Saab 93 2.0T while my GTI was in the garage resting









It probably had a hang-over from the Lucas oil treatment you put in it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Mobil 1*

Of course our engines needs synthetic oil. The dealer was putting in Castrol and my mechanic (dealer tried hosing me to much on scheduled service) put in Mobil 1. I am getting 1 to 2 mpg better with Mobil 1. Another fellow here at work with 2.0T FSI engine confirmed that it is typical to get better mileage with Mobil 1 than with other brands.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Mobil 1 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Of course our engines needs synthetic oil. The dealer was putting in Castrol and my mechanic (dealer tried hosing me to much on scheduled service) put in Mobil 1. I am getting 1 to 2 mpg better with Mobil 1. Another fellow here at work with 2.0T FSI engine confirmed that it is typical to get better mileage with Mobil 1 than with other brands.

Yea sometimes I've seen cars get better milage with an additive. I guess it makes things get real slippery in the crankcase.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Mobil 1 (rippie74)*

Looks like one Law Enforcement Agency is tagging folks for impeding traffic.
http://www.nbc4.com/news/16699850/detail.html


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Mobil 1 (iThread)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3900504
HMM's!


----------



## rottenspam (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Mobil 1 (syntrix)*

Saw this little tidbit which out to lend more credence to some of hypermilling's theories...
YouTube - Top Gear - Toyota Prius Vs BMW M3
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=PP6fe6i1vaY


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Mobil 1 (rottenspam)*

This thread just won't die... note about left laners getting ticketed, and about 3 posts down, someone calls it *hype*-miling








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3902531


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_And that's one other thing, resale... but that opens up discussions on true operating costs to 300,000 miles or more








TDI's aren't the end all, but they sure are fun.
So are modded 2.0T FSI's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Let me recap since we are on a new page and ultimately discussing MPG:
2.0T FSI - 32 MPG
1.9 TDI - 64 MPG
Difference in cost of D2 over premium - $0.20
Odd that I can get 100% better mpg all the time over the same stretch of road. This is also NOT hypermiling.
Yay for Bob getting 41 mpg in his 2.0T FSI by Hypermiling. He should go drive it hard to clean out any deposits that might have accumulated









_Modified by syntrix at 1:38 PM 5-1-2008_

I wanted to revisit this post now that D2 is over a dollar more (at least here in CA) is it still worth it go TDI? No one I know with a diesel gets anywhere near 60MPG, most are in the low 40s. Doing the math at that point it's seems like going with a Rabbit or GTI would be better financially. 
Thoughts?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (quality_sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quality_sound* »_
I wanted to revisit this post now that D2 is over a dollar more (at least here in CA) is it still worth it go TDI? No one I know with a diesel gets anywhere near 60MPG, most are in the low 40s. Doing the math at that point it's seems like going with a Rabbit or GTI would be better financially. 
Thoughts?

Write your law peoples in your republick of kalifornia.
Over a dollar diff? Diff here is less than 1/2 that, and the gap is closing. I think I typo'd 64, meant 54.


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Write your law peoples in your republick of kalifornia.
Over a dollar diff? Diff here is less than 1/2 that, and the gap is closing. I think I typo'd 64, meant 54.

Huh? I'm not complaining about anything, just curious if diesel owners would still buy a disel new iwth the disparity in prices. 
Last time I looked, regular was $4.29 and D2 was $5.19, so not over a dollar but really close.


----------



## tdiincharlotte (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (quality_sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quality_sound* »_
Huh? I'm not complaining about anything, just curious if diesel owners would still buy a disel new iwth the disparity in prices. 
Last time I looked, regular was $4.29 and D2 was $5.19, so not over a dollar but really close.

Hell yeah if it was an option in the US... Peoples narrow view of diesel cars is funny.
Here in NC, Diesel is $4.89 and RUG is $4.09... and if all you car about is fuel cost per mile you are probably better off in an anemic econo box... but show me a car that runs on RUG that gets 40+ MPG, seats 4-5 adults and has more than 200lb ft of instantaneous tire smoking torque at 1900rpm... you need to compare price to premium gas which all cars that exhibit comparable power levels to compete with a TDI in normal driving conditions, require.
If you actually want to drive a car that has some power, yet is highly efficient, turbo direct injection diesels are unbeatable. I have more torque and throw you in your seat acceleration than a stock 2.0T (up to 4000rpm that is), yet I have never gotten worse than 40mpg. I drive my car in a spirited manner all the time and always get 600-700 miles per tank... the same driving style and conditions would net me 20mpg in a 2.0T... the more aggressively you drive, the bigger the diesels, advantage. The Jetta Cup TDI's are getting 25mpg WHILE RACING... 
I can only hope these traffic hazard dikhed hypermilers switch to Toyota Yaris's so that they don't sully the perception of diesels anymore.
Diesel is the future of on road performance cars (hell even in endurance racing they do well)... we will get a taste of it with the 2009 BMW 335d and A4 3.0TDI... if they actually show up here... 
So the gist of my ramble is : HELL YES I bought a diesel when it was $1.99/gal and RUG was $1.19 and it was the right thing then... with only a 20% disparity I wouldn't even hesitate... that is if we actually had that option... hopefully we will in the next few months/years (I mean other than the Jetta).


----------



## tdiincharlotte (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (quality_sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quality_sound* »_ No one I know with a diesel gets anywhere near 60MPG, most are in the low 40s. Doing the math at that point it's seems like going with a Rabbit or GTI would be better financially. 
Thoughts?

It isn't an apples to apples comparison... if you chip your new Jetta common rail diesel, you will have a car that will spank a chipped GTI limited to 4500rpm... fuel economy wise, you will still be ahead until the price of diesel is 35% higher than PREMIUM gas... and you will have a much better torque curve... and the premium you pay for the car upfront is kept on resale. The only reason not to buy a diesel is:
1) you want high horsepower performance that only a high zoot turbo gas engine can deliver
2) you want the cheapest cost per mile vehicle bar all other metrics, in which case you should be getting a used Geo Metro
But comparing VW 2.0 TDI to the 2.0T... the 2.0 TDI will give you better general driving ooomph over the 2.0T at the expense of no top end rush in exchange for much better economy (ignore the EPA rating, it is BS for the diesel)
If you are comparing the 2.5 as an option, that is really isn't comparable in anyway except that it is your cheapest option.


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

My first car was a Metro...seriously. 
I see what you're saying though. Damn, and I'm trading my Rabbit for a GTI today too. Damn CA and there stupid TDI rules!!! I guess I'll just have to wait until I move to Germany next year.


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_You'll always save more gas by leaving it in gear... unless you come to a stop before you get where you want to be!

That is not always the case. It really depends on the hill. I have a 2005 TDI and I have played with this with my Scan gauge II.
I drive from Vail (CO) to Fort Collins each week and back.
While driving over the passes, some hills I am ahead to leave it in Nuetral and coast down, yes this might not be the safest thing, but if you use some common sense you should be fine.
On long steep hills, leaving it in gear is fine. I usually take it out of gear on the end of the hill and actually let the car coast past my desired (safe) speed and then I put it back into gear when I finally slow down to the speed I want to cruise at.
About it being crazy to buy a diesel. Well I have to disagree, but you better put some mileage on each year. I drive 30k+ miles a year. I can drive at 75-85 MPH and I still get 42 MPG. Time is money at some point. I could probably drive 50 MPH and get over 50 MPG but I don't have time for that.
The other thing with my diesel is it will last 300k miles pretty easily, the gasser will more than likely not do that. Sure there will be a few that do it, but pretty much all diesel will do that with basic maintenance.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (quality_sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quality_sound* »_
Huh? I'm not complaining about anything, just curious if diesel owners would still buy a disel new iwth the disparity in prices. 
Last time I looked, regular was $4.29 and D2 was $5.19, so not over a dollar but really close.

Theres a gas station around the corner from me that has *Super Unleaded (93)* for *$4.01*, Theres another station down the road that has it for *$4.05*


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Theres a gas station around the corner from me that has *Super Unleaded (93)* for *$4.01*, Theres another station down the road that has it for *$4.05*









QS is in CA, you are in NJ... I'm sure that explains the spread.
FWIW, Super vs ULSD here is about a difference of 42 cents.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Theres a gas station around the corner from me that has *Super Unleaded (93)* for *$4.01*, Theres another station down the road that has it for *$4.05*









Update: As of today *Super Unleaded (93)* is *$3.95* down the street from my house.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That's great - it really is!!! But you didn't answer my question - how long will it take to recover your additional investment along with the price of diesel fuel compared to my 41 mpg???

2001 GTI w/ 150K miles = $5,000
2001 Golf TDI w/ 150K miles = $9,000


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (XM_Rocks)*

I can kind of understand the fun in trying to get really high mileage with a GTI but if you are going to drive it this way most of the time why not avoid all of the hassles that come along with getting this high mileage like taking it out of gear when coasting, turning it off, driving really slow on the highway, etc. and the next car you get buy one that gets truely gets great mileage? I realize once you own the car it may not make sense to get rid of it but I can't really see why you would buy a GTI and then drive along so slow you are worried about getting a ticket for under the speed limit.








If it is truely a money issue then there much better cars to buy if you consider initial purchase, mileage and resale. 


_Modified by dmorrow at 9:31 AM 7-26-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (dmorrow)*

where else can you get 40 mpg in such a nice car - that is the problem.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

My question is still, what is the goal? to save money? If it is money then buy a cheaper car and drive like a normal person. Besides straight looks, most of what the GTI was designed for you aren't taking advantage of. Why not buy an Accord and get better mileage, more reliability, more space, and a cheaper car upfront? Yes you can do all of the same things with that car so no point in telling me it doesn't get 40 mpg.
When I read one of you previous posts,"We have the right - most minimum speeds are 40 or 45 mph. We are exceeding the minimum. You need to get the laws changed if you have a problem with the laws as they are on the books now. "
It makes me wonder, when I see really old people driving this speed at least I can understand they have other issues.



_Modified by dmorrow at 7:47 AM 7-27-2008_


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

This is just another form of a pissing contest.. that and these people do not value their time, have nothing better to do, and are inconsiderate of others by potentially putting other motorists in unsafe situations.


----------



## Ghost GTI (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

I seem to be getting better gas milage here at 6000 feet than I did at sea level. Of course here we have 10% ethanol in the fuel. Do you think there is any corolation between the better milage and the ethanol?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Ghost GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghost GTI* »_I seem to be getting better gas milage here at 6000 feet than I did at sea level. Of course here we have 10% ethanol in the fuel. Do you think there is any corolation between the better milage and the ethanol?

Ethanol is not as efficient as gasoline, so no.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Ghost GTI)*

I often drove turbocharged cars through high altitude regions a couple of decades ago (before I moved to the east coast), and I ALWAYS got better mileage at higher altitudes. I attributed it to the fact that the turbochargers keep the engine at full efficiency, however, there is a measurable reduction in wind resistance at any given speed, and that is where the gains in fuel economy come from.
With the above said, I've never seen any scientific evidence so support that assumption so please don't take what I wrote as gospel.


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
Ethanol is not as efficient as gasoline, so no.

It really depends on the application.
IRL recently made a switch to 100% Ethanol and they are getting better fuel economy than race fuel.
Ethanol has a higher octane rating than gasoline, so if you have a new Ethanol Specific map flashed, then I think there is a good chance you can get more power and similar mileage. I think there is a thread about people using E85 with good results in the 2.0t forum.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Mile High Assassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mile High Assassin* »_
It really depends on the application.
IRL recently made a switch to 100% Ethanol and they are getting better fuel economy than race fuel.
Ethanol has a higher octane rating than gasoline, so if you have a new Ethanol Specific map flashed, then I think there is a good chance you can get more power and similar mileage. I think there is a thread about people using E85 with good results in the 2.0t forum.


Dude, you _REALLY_ need to check your facts before you post such incredibly misleading information as the above statement. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Based upon your post one might get the impression that Indy cars get better fuel economy using 100% ethanol as opposed to 100% gasoline, and nothing could be further from the truth. The fact is that up until recently, all Indy cars ran either 100% methanol, or more recently a 90-10 mixture of methanol and ethanol.
FWIW, Indy cars haven't used good old fashioned gasoline since the 1970s.
Long story short, I absolutely disagree that a simple flash will allow an engine like the 2.0T to even remotely approach the fuel economy of a bone stock 2.0T running on gasoline or even E10 for that matter.


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Dude, you _REALLY_ need to check your facts before you post such incredibly misleading information as the above statement. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Based upon your post one might get the impression that Indy cars get better fuel economy using 100% ethanol as opposed to 100% gasoline, and nothing could be further from the truth. The fact is that up until recently, all Indy cars ran either 100% methanol, or more recently a 90-10 mixture of methanol and ethanol.
FWIW, Indy cars haven't used good old fashioned gasoline since the 1970s.
Long story short, I absolutely disagree that a simple flash will allow an engine like the 2.0T to even remotely approach the fuel economy of a bone stock 2.0T running on gasoline or even E10 for that matter.

I never said GASOLINE, I said race fuel.

Make sure you are comparing apples to apples.
2.0t pushing high power on gasoline, vs 2.0t pushing high power using E85


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Mile High Assassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mile High Assassin* »_I never said GASOLINE, I said race fuel.

Ahhh, that explains it. NOT! "Race Fuel", yeah, let's see, is that 110 octane gasoline, Nitromethane, AvGas...? Like it or not, your words implied that E100 would deliver improved fuel economy over 100% gasoline in similar engines properly tuned for whatever fuel was being run, and that simply isn't the case.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mile High Assassin* »_2.0t pushing high power on gasoline, vs 2.0t pushing high power using E85

Fact, a 2.0T, running on and properly tuned for E85 will deliver considerably worse fuel economy than a stock 2.0T running on 100% gasoline (or even E10 for that matter).


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Ahhh, that explains it. NOT! "Race Fuel", yeah, let's see, is that 110 octane gasoline, Nitromethane, AvGas...? Like it or not, your words implied that E100 would deliver improved fuel economy over 100% gasoline in similar engines properly tuned for whatever fuel was being run, and that simply isn't the case.

Fact, a 2.0T, running on and properly tuned for E85 will deliver considerably worse fuel economy than a stock 2.0T running on 100% gasoline (or even E10 for that matter).

What's with the attitude? It's a discussion forum.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (dmorrow)*

Sorry, I've gotten to be a bit intolerant of some of the misleading and poorly thought out posts that one of our fellow posters has a habit of creating.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (AWDAudi)*

re: "I also don't drive with the car in neutral per say, but with the clutch depressed. When I need power, I let out the clutch. There are lots of cars that do this already. The DSG can be programmed to do this upon deceleration. Old Saabs and audis in the 80's did this automatically for better fuel economy. Owners of these cars complained about the lack of engine braking (not used to it, among times when you really need it) and manufactures went back to their old ways."
I didn't know you can program the DSG to use less engine braking when decelerating. That is GOLD! This would pay for itself in a month! Do you know does the reprogramming affect "S" downshifts too or only engine braking in "D". I would want to preserve the aggressive downshifting in S but in D the less engine braking the better for me.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (saaber2)*

I don't think it is possible to have "less engine braking". It is either in gear or it isn't and it only downshifts at very low engine speeds, I think around 1300 rpm.
I also don't think it would pay for itself in a month, I think you are looking at a small difference. I guess you could try putting it in neutral every time you slow down. I think the factory would be reluctant to do this as in an emergency your brakes and engine are slowing the car and I don't think any increase in stopping distance (no matter how little) would be something they would be interested in. Some of your savings will be lost in increased brake wear.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

Talked to 2 dealers and they said only thing that can be done is a short shift program which would void the warranty for the tranny. Also, in "D" it shifts way fast already so it wouldn't give you any real world gain. What I was hoping for was a true "free-wheeling" solution but it is not to be.
I won't be shifting into neutral because I don't think it is good for the tranny. I made one 600 mile trip with a rented rav4 automatic and shifted into nuetral whenever humanly possible for 300 miles and tried it in D with no nuetral shifting for 300 miles (all on very uneven terrain with lots of hills). I saw about a 4 mpg difference but probably shifted into neutral 700-1000 times in that one trip to achieve that. Not only was it a major pain in the butt, I think I took off 1 year of life of that tranny (personal opinion). definitely not worth it IMO. Just adding 5 psi to the tires will achieve that gain. Better to just not use cruise control and watch what you are doing (don't accelerate up hills, coast to stop, etc.)


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*

I Used to run yokohama V4s on my old 2002 Civic Si (don't judge me







), loved them. Quiet and good handling and over 50K miles on em even with driving the dragon. Not too sure about the comfort that dang car rode stiff.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (bificus99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bificus99* »_I Used to run yokohama V4s on my old 2002 Civic Si (don't judge me







), loved them. Quiet and good handling and over 50K miles on em even with driving the dragon. Not too sure about the comfort that dang car rode stiff.


Traveling from my house to my mothers house (about 12 miles highway) I hit *40.4mpg* "_Hypermiling_" is not necessary. I use the cruise control regularly (set @ 65mph) on the highway.










_Modified by rippie74 at 10:03 AM 8-20-2008_


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_

Traveling from my house to my mothers house (about 12 miles highway) I hit *40.4mpg* "_Hypermiling_" is not necessary. I use the cruise control regularly (set @ 65mph) on the highway.









_Modified by rippie74 at 10:03 AM 8-20-2008_

Can you do that going back from your mother's house to you house?


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

Hi all,
Here is a quick update. Last week I was able to achieve 42 mpg average for my weekly commute (360 miles). My son had an internship this summer where I work and we commuted together (extra weight). One day per week I worked from home and he drove the GTI to work. I know that he wasn't as diligent as I am. I am hopeful that I will be able to achieve an average of 45 mpg for the entire week soon.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (Mile High Assassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mile High Assassin* »_
Can you do that going back from your mother's house to you house?

I don't see why not...


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
I don't see why not...

I think what he was getting at is that one direction of that trip may be more downhill, and the opposite direction would be more uphill.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (JaxACR)*

Yes, 12 miles at 65mph and hitting 41 MPG sounds like a lot of downhill to me.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Yes, 12 miles at 65mph and hitting 41 MPG sounds like a lot of downhill to me.

Actually it was from Teaneck NJ to Washington Township NJ. 
_START: Rt.4 (west) to Rt.17 (north) to Garden State Parkway (north) to exit 163. END_. 
Anyone who lives in the area can vouch for me that there are NO HUGE HILLS on those highways. It's all flat roads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rippie74 at 5:11 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (rippie74)*

FWIW, I get 36 MPG highway. That's 65mph, A/C off, cruise control, 6th gear. Shown by the trip computer and verified when I filled up. I've reproduced this on three different trips.
41 just sounds high. There isn't anything else I can do to get better fuel economy that I know of at that speed anyway. Where's the extra 5mpg coming from?
How many miles on the car? What type/ viscosity oil?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (rippie74)*

I've seen 41-42 on my commute but only after 30 miles at 60 and only on one leg of my commute. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

In an automatic you will smoke the transmission putting it in neutral down a hill. The pump doesn't produce enough lubrication at idle and all the parts like the clutches and bands are moving. Hello Aamco!


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (solarflare)*

I'm doin 55, use 5-20 Mobil 1 and have 24,000 miles on my car.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm doin 55, use 5-20 Mobil 1 and have 24,000 miles on my car. 

That's not an approved oil, good luck!
"doin 55" in the tdi.... you don't want me to post those numbers, lol.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm doin 55, use 5-20 Mobil 1 and have 24,000 miles on my car. 

Ahh, all three of those will help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I drive 65, run Castrol syntec 5-40, and only have 7800 miles on it. I'm not a fan of "thin" oil in a turbo car that gets driven hard at times but I'll work on the other two








Truly an everything car. I haul furniture/appliances, hope to run a 14 flat w/ just a software upgrade, and it's 40mpg capable highway







. Not too many cars can do that for $22-24k out the door. Especially when you consider everything else it gives you, sound, sirius, ipod, HID's, 6 speed, sunroof, interior.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

sorry that you can't match the numbers on TDI and paid all that money for it without performance and now you are getting killed on diesel prices. I can understand your anger.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (slc92)*

I may be wrong on thw wieght oil. It is an Audi mechanic that changes it on the side. He knows the engines and am sure that he puts in the right stuff. Mobil 1 is superior I understand to other synthetics. I got others to change to Mobil 1 at work and we are all getting better mileage now.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I may be wrong on thw wieght oil. It is an Audi mechanic that changes it on the side. He knows the engines and am sure that he puts in the right stuff. Mobil 1 is superior I understand to other synthetics. I got others to change to Mobil 1 at work and we are all getting better mileage now.

I have no idea what you are trying to say. Fact is the weight is wrong. Are you saying a VGAI approved dealer is putting in the wrong weight? Or some independent shop?
That would be cause for a HUGE concern either way.
I'm not even going to touch the M1 comment. Good luck bob!


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_sorry that you can't match the numbers on TDI and paid all that money for it without performance and now you are getting killed on diesel prices. I can understand your anger.

If someone does what you do with their TDI they will kill your mileage numbers and yes diesel does cost more but they will still win with the overall cost of fuel. 
You "performance" statement is a joke. All you talk about is over inflated tires, coasting downhill, driving under the speed limit, etc. I wonder why you bought a "performance" car. Just get a Civic and be done with it.
Good luck with engine problems. Just because your Audi mechanic recommends it doesn't mean thin oil is a good idea. VW/Audi seems to more specific on oil than any other manufacturer, they won't even let you use just the right weight but require certain approved brands and weight.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm doin 55, use 5-20 Mobil 1 and have 24,000 miles on my car. 

By running 5W-20 in your FSI motor, I'd be _very_ surprised if your engine makes it past sixty or seventy thousand miles without requiring significant (and expensive) engine and turbine maintenance.
Long story short, Mobil 1 5W-20 isn't even remotely capable of dealing with the stresses your motor puts on the engine oil.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (shipo)*

Yeah, his follower is more than likely going to be toast on his HPFP, probably his cam too, since they are in direct contact.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (syntrix)*

Guys, I think he meant that he may be wrong on the oil meaning that *HE* may be mistaken as to what the person that services the car puts in it. If he's an AUDI tech I'm assuming that he knows what to put in it since many Audi's use this motor.
I agree that a couple MPG's isn't worth increasing engine wear by running a thinner oil.
What's approved for this engine anyway? Isn't it 5W-40 preferred, then 5W-30, then 0W-40?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_What's approved for this engine anyway? Isn't it 5W-40 preferred, then 5W-30, then 0W-40?

I don't believe that there's an order of precedent. Said another way, a 0W-40 will easily outperform a 5W-40 when things get real cold, and still protect just as well as a 5W-40 when things get hot. As for the 5W-30, it will get outperformed by a 0W-40 regardless of temperature. What _is_ important is whether the oil has been certified to meet the 502.00 (or better) oil standard.
As for Castrol vs. Mobil 1 vs. Motul vs. Esso vs any of the other 502.00 certified oils, use any of them, you should be good to go. Are there differences? Yup. Case in point, Castrol 5W-40 is a Group III wannabe synth that is good enough to qualify for 502.00, however, many (most?) oils that carry that certification are PAO / Group IV oils.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (shipo)*

I ran Redline in my supercharged VR and will continue to when the turbo is on.
Wish I could run it in the MKV but it's not approved. I'm coming up on another oil change in a couple of months so I may go M1 0W-40 for winter. Ran it in my VR's w/ no issue.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_FWIW, I get 36 MPG highway. That's 65mph, A/C off, cruise control, 6th gear. Shown by the trip computer and verified when I filled up. I've reproduced this on three different trips.
41 just sounds high. There isn't anything else I can do to get better fuel economy that I know of at that speed anyway. Where's the extra 5mpg coming from?
How many miles on the car? What type/ viscosity oil?

He claims *41mpg* because he's putting his car in neutral & coasting @ every given moment (which is time consuming & also dangerous as hell). I got 40.4mpg once, but I avg. 33-36mpg on the highway


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

When does the mileage on the 2.0t really start to increase? I have gotten 27-29 so far in mostly Hwy doing 70ish MPH and I have 3400 on the odometer.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (bificus99)*

You won't get 40 mpg at 70 mph. I am easing up a bit on my obsession. I would shift at 1500 rpm and keep rpm at 2000 on highway. The wind pushing back on car becomes like a brick wall above 55 mph.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (bificus99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bificus99* »_When does the mileage on the 2.0t really start to increase? I have gotten 27-29 so far in mostly Hwy doing 70ish MPH and I have 3400 on the odometer.

I got 27-30 with my factory downpipe & REVO Stage I. When I went Stage II & added the 3" (catless) exhaust is when I really saw a difference in milage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I may be wrong on thw wieght oil. It is an Audi mechanic that changes it on the side. He knows the engines and am sure that he puts in the right stuff. Mobil 1 is superior I understand to other synthetics. I got others to change to Mobil 1 at work and we are all getting better mileage now.

Sorry to say it but the mechanic that is putting that weight oil in your car is an idiot. Just because he is an audi mechanic doesn't mean he is intelligent enough to use the correct oil.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

*Oil*

According to my book, 5w-40 is preferred and then it is 5w-30. I will discuss with my mechanic. He is an Audi mechanic at a very large VW-Audi-Porsche dealership in the area. He has his own place too and works on the side. I will discuss the oil with him.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (bificus99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bificus99* »_When does the mileage on the 2.0t really start to increase? I have gotten 27-29 so far in mostly Hwy doing 70ish MPH and I have 3400 on the odometer.

My fuel economy steadily increased until about 12k miles when it started levelling off.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2007 GTI Hypermiling - Honest 41 MPG (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_FWIW, I get 36 MPG highway. That's 65mph, A/C off, cruise control, 6th gear. Shown by the trip computer and verified when I filled up. I've reproduced this on three different trips.
41 just sounds high. There isn't anything else I can do to get better fuel economy that I know of at that speed anyway. Where's the extra 5mpg coming from?
How many miles on the car? What type/ viscosity oil?

I use 5w-40 Quaker State EURO Synthetic Oil. The car had 7500 miles on it when I hit 40.4mpg - I see 31-36mpg's all the time on a decent highway trip. (15 miles or more) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

